# Author of Transgender hate bathroom bill LOSES to, get this, a Trans ha ha tee hee giggle (burp)



## deanrd (Nov 7, 2017)

https://theintercept.com/2017/11/07...sgender-state-or-federal-lawmaker-in-america/

 Roem is a transgender former journalist who focused her race on the terrible traffic in the district, while Marshall is a longtime extreme culture warrior who sponsored the states bathroom bill, banning transgender people from using the bathroom that applies to their gender identity.







----------------------------------

Good for her.

Seems GOP racism and hatred is energizing the Democrats.  It looks like blacks and Hispanics are putting people over the top.

Transgender bathroom bill could cost Texas $3 billion a year, study says | Texas Legislature | Dallas News

North Carolina's 'bathroom bill' will cost the state $3.76 billion

Hate is expensive.  Republicans are about to discover that.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 7, 2017)

deanrd said:


> https://theintercept.com/2017/11/07...sgender-state-or-federal-lawmaker-in-america/
> 
> Roem is a transgender former journalist who focused her race on the terrible traffic in the district, while Marshall is a longtime extreme culture warrior who sponsored the states bathroom bill, banning transgender people from using the bathroom that applies to their gender identity.
> 
> ...



Well, there's something to be said for having a man retain the seat.


----------



## Tank (Nov 7, 2017)

That's gross


----------



## deanrd (Nov 7, 2017)

Tank said:


> That's gross


You are so right.  

I totally agree.

Republican hate IS "gross".


----------



## TheOldSchool (Nov 7, 2017)

deanrd said:


> https://theintercept.com/2017/11/07...sgender-state-or-federal-lawmaker-in-america/
> 
> Roem is a transgender former journalist who focused her race on the terrible traffic in the district, while Marshall is a longtime extreme culture warrior who sponsored the states bathroom bill, banning transgender people from using the bathroom that applies to their gender identity.
> 
> ...


LOL!!!  I love it.


----------



## JokerX27505 (Nov 7, 2017)

Assuming that people who disagree with you do it only out of spite and hate is stupid could you even argue the other side if you tried?
The irony is this post done out of spite and yet you call the other side the haters.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 7, 2017)

deanrd said:


> https://theintercept.com/2017/11/07...sgender-state-or-federal-lawmaker-in-america/
> 
> Roem is a transgender former journalist who focused her race on the terrible traffic in the district, while Marshall is a longtime extreme culture warrior who sponsored the states bathroom bill, banning transgender people from using the bathroom that applies to their gender identity.
> 
> ...



Maybe we'll hear from Mac1958 retracting his rant about how 'regressive' identity politics is killing the Democratic Party.


----------



## Zander (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## TheOldSchool (Nov 7, 2017)

I would love to see how Marshall’s taking it


----------



## deanrd (Nov 7, 2017)

JokerX27505 said:


> Assuming that people who disagree with you do it only out of spite and hate is stupid could you even argue the other side if you tried?
> The irony is this post done out of spite and yet you call the other side the haters.


It's OK.  I always feel spite towards hate.  When it comes to hatred, I feel spite.  I always have.  As far back as I can remember.


----------



## deanrd (Nov 7, 2017)

If you are going to be honest, it's possibly an anti Trump wave that got this lady elected.  People may not even know she's trans, or even care.  Maybe they do, but maybe not.

Anti Trump is a "good" thing, regardless.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 7, 2017)

deanrd said:


> JokerX27505 said:
> 
> 
> > Assuming that people who disagree with you do it only out of spite and hate is stupid could you even argue the other side if you tried?
> ...



Interesting given your obvious hate for republicans. Before you disagree study your posting history


----------



## TheOldSchool (Nov 7, 2017)

deanrd said:


> If you are going to be honest, it's possibly an anti Trump wave that got this lady elected.  People may not even know she's trans, or even care.  Maybe they do, but maybe not.
> 
> Anti Trump is a "good" thing, regardless.


True, but I'd like to think of this as a big "fuck you" to the regressive, anti-LGBT community.


----------



## Silhouette (Nov 7, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Maybe we'll hear from Mac1958 retracting his rant about how 'regressive' identity politics is killing the Democratic Party.



That exact thing whipped the dems asses election 2016.  Keep that head in the sand.  How about in 2018 & 2020 the dems run on transgender/gay issues again.  See how that works out.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Nov 7, 2017)

Silhouette said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe we'll hear from Mac1958 retracting his rant about how 'regressive' identity politics is killing the Democratic Party.
> ...


Oh Sil


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 7, 2017)

deanrd said:


> https://theintercept.com/2017/11/07...sgender-state-or-federal-lawmaker-in-america/
> 
> Roem is a transgender former journalist who focused her race on the terrible traffic in the district, while Marshall is a longtime extreme culture warrior who sponsored the states bathroom bill, banning transgender people from using the bathroom that applies to their gender identity.
> 
> ...


what you mean is that petulant trannies and their apologists will cost the state $3 billion.  However, that figure simply isn't credible.  It's bases on the belief that a vast hoard of Americans will avoid visiting Texas over this bill.  The reality is that most Americans simply dont care, and a lot will have an incentive to visit the state because they are tired of all the trannie bullshit. In either case, the bill will be entirely forgotten within a year.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 7, 2017)

A few years from now the rightwingers will be claiming that equal rights for transgenders was their idea.


----------



## Peach (Nov 7, 2017)

Debating this non issue willl hurt.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 7, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> A few years from now the rightwingers will be claiming that equal rights for transgenders was their idea.




They already have equal rights.  Guys with dicks showering with little girls is not a right.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 7, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> A few years from now the rightwingers will be claiming that equal rights for transgenders was their idea.



Like the dems do on Civil Rights...which they voted against in 1964


----------



## TheOldSchool (Nov 7, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > https://theintercept.com/2017/11/07...sgender-state-or-federal-lawmaker-in-america/
> ...


----------



## TheOldSchool (Nov 7, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > A few years from now the rightwingers will be claiming that equal rights for transgenders was their idea.
> ...


Yes Civil Rights, a thing now roundly abhorred by ignorant yokels of the GOP


----------



## Peach (Nov 7, 2017)

Many Democrats left the party over the matter. Became DIXIECRATS then Republican, like Strom.


----------



## deanrd (Nov 7, 2017)

Silhouette said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe we'll hear from Mac1958 retracting his rant about how 'regressive' identity politics is killing the Democratic Party.
> ...


Or how about running on healthcare?  Which is what most of the Virginia voters said was the reason they voted.


----------



## deanrd (Nov 7, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > A few years from now the rightwingers will be claiming that equal rights for transgenders was their idea.
> ...


Is that what you think is going on?  Come on, you aren't that stupid.  Are you?  Now I'm not sure. 

Well?

Are you?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Nov 7, 2017)

WOW that is an amazing victory for gender confused liberal guys


----------



## mdk (Nov 7, 2017)

Silhouette said:


> That exact thing whipped the dems asses election 2016. Keep that head in the sand. How about in 2018 & 2020 the dems run on transgender/gay issues again. See how that works out.



You had numerous posts on how gay and transgender issues were going to hurt Trump in 2016. So much so, you wanted the GOP to replace Trump with Kasich. 

Ok, of all of Drumpf's promises...what is the MINIMUM you will demand he follow thru on?

I'm Voting Hillary For POTUS & Republicans Down-Ballot: Here's Why...(NC)

The Irresistable Comfort Donald Trump Brings His People?

The Way The GOP Can Keep The Senate

Donald Trump vows to protect Christianity and protect their heritage

Debate #1 -- Clinton v Trump --- 2016 -- OFFICIAL THREAD.

LGBTs Get Backlash: North Carolinians Began Collecting Damages for NCAA Pulling Out: Oops!

Trump Goes There Again: Men And Women In The Military Leads To Rape

Hillary-Destroyed Trump, The GOP's Hard Choice & Making Lemonade Out Of Lemons


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 7, 2017)

mdk said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > That exact thing whipped the dems asses election 2016. Keep that head in the sand. How about in 2018 & 2020 the dems run on transgender/gay issues again. See how that works out.
> ...



Let's get real, if the only reason someone votes for a candidate is over transgender they probably shouldn't be voting

No wonder we have imbeciles in office


----------



## deanrd (Nov 7, 2017)

mdk said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > That exact thing whipped the dems asses election 2016. Keep that head in the sand. How about in 2018 & 2020 the dems run on transgender/gay issues again. See how that works out.
> ...


My favorite one is this one:

Donald Trump vows to protect Christianity and protect their heritage

A pu$$y grabbing serial adulterer who stiffs his workers and cons children with cancer is going to protect the right wings "Christian" Heritage?

Really?  

This is the new right wing Christian Heritage, NOT the traditional Christian Heritage that protected children and the disabled and the down trodden.


----------



## mdk (Nov 7, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



The bloated government and the debt are my major concerns. I have little use for one issue voters.


----------



## mdk (Nov 7, 2017)

deanrd said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...



Sil is a loon. It might be the only thing ya'll have in common.


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 7, 2017)

Ain't progress great?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 7, 2017)

That is one ugly guy.


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 7, 2017)

Marshall had bragged that he was "Homophobe in Chief".  Good riddance.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 7, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > A few years from now the rightwingers will be claiming that equal rights for transgenders was their idea.
> ...



They're dead dumbass.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Nov 7, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> I would love to see how Marshall’s taking it



Probably not like the winner, which is taking it up the butt! 

I'm sorry, but that opportunity was just too good to pass up!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Nov 7, 2017)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > I would love to see how Marshall’s taking it
> ...


Oh ya?  I bet Marshall sure has SOMETHING crawling up his ignorant, racist ass tonight


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 7, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Woooosh...another one right over your noodle


----------



## John Shaw (Nov 7, 2017)

I heard Roem on the radio a while back. She (honestly does seem a bit weird calling a dude a she, but whatever) did not even bring up being trans until asked about it. Just talked about schools, business, districting, etc. Roem knows her shit, and frankly didn't seem that interested in transgender issues from what I heard.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Nov 7, 2017)

Incumbent for 26 years spews ha


John Shaw said:


> I heard Roem on the radio a while back. She (honestly does seem a bit weird calling a dude a she, but whatever) did not even bring up being trans until asked about it. Just talked about schools, business, districting, etc. Roem knows her shit, and frankly didn't seem that interested in transgender issues from what I heard.


As it should be.  She's just another human being, doing her thing.


----------



## John Shaw (Nov 7, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> Incumbent for 26 years spews ha
> 
> 
> John Shaw said:
> ...



Yes, but people hear "first trans blah blah ..." and immediately jump to the conclusion that the candidate ran on that social issue. When really they were just likable and knowledgeable. The whole time I thought he (the interviewer) was just talking to a really smart, articulate, and well-informed woman. Had no idea she was a he until about 75% of the way through when the interviewer brought it up, and she was kinda like "yeah, well ... back to the important stuff please."


----------



## TheOldSchool (Nov 7, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Incumbent for 26 years spews ha
> ...


Yep.  As it should be


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 7, 2017)

He is as mentally ill as Devlin Kelly.  Just in a different way.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 7, 2017)

Good for her and good for the voters.


Sent from my iPad using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 7, 2017)

Just heard her interviewed by Lawrence O'Donnell. She's gonna be great.


----------



## deanrd (Nov 7, 2017)

John Shaw said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Incumbent for 26 years spews ha
> ...


This is what I pointed out in post 11:

If you are going to be honest, it's possibly an anti Trump wave that got this lady elected. People may not even know she's trans, or even care. Maybe they do, but maybe not.



Exit polls show people's major concern was healthcare.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 7, 2017)

Special congratulations to Danica Roem in Virginia!


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 7, 2017)

JokerX27505 said:


> Assuming that people who disagree with you do it only out of spite and hate is stupid could you even argue the other side if you tried?
> The irony is this post done out of spite and yet you call the other side the haters.



This isn't about "assuming people who disagree with you out of hate and spite"

This is about one person who is a tranny and the other person who called himself the "chief homophobe".

Go on and try to pretend that I'm assuming he's a hater lol


----------



## JokerX27505 (Nov 7, 2017)

_


ClosedCaption said:





JokerX27505 said:



			Assuming that people who disagree with you do it only out of spite and hate is stupid could you even argue the other side if you tried?
The irony is this post done out of spite and yet you call the other side the haters.
		
Click to expand...



Click to expand...

_


ClosedCaption said:


> _This isn't about "assuming people who disagree with you out of hate and spite"_
> 
> _This is about one person who is a tranny and the other person who called himself the "chief homophobe"._
> 
> _Go on and try to pretend that I'm assuming he's a hater lol_


_
Seems GOP racism and hatred is energizing the Democrats. It looks like blacks and Hispanics are putting people over the top._

_Transgender bathroom bill could cost Texas $3 billion a year, study says | Texas Legislature | Dallas News_

_North Carolina's 'bathroom bill' will cost the state $3.76 billion_

_Hate is expensive. Republicans are about to discover that.}_

So unless the one guy is the entirety of GOP and Republicans my point still stands.


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 7, 2017)

JokerX27505 said:


> _
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Much to the consternation of White Supremacists.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 7, 2017)

Marshall/Trump took the donkey from Rohm.


----------



## deanrd (Nov 7, 2017)

JokerX27505 said:


> _
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Most Republicans are racist, hateful and bigoted.

They like to pretend they aren't,  but If you elect such people to office, then you support those positions.


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 7, 2017)

deanrd said:


> John Shaw said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Folks don't like the cons messing with their healthcare .. huge surprise.


----------



## Billy000 (Nov 7, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > https://theintercept.com/2017/11/07...sgender-state-or-federal-lawmaker-in-america/
> ...


Lol you are such white trash.


----------



## TheDude (Nov 7, 2017)

Why is it important for you to normalize the abnormal?

Why do you call that guy a she when you know differently?

Why should tax-payers entertain men using the women's bathroom, or new bathrooms for gender imitations?


----------



## JBond (Nov 7, 2017)

deanrd said:


> https://theintercept.com/2017/11/07...sgender-state-or-federal-lawmaker-in-america/
> 
> Roem is a transgender former journalist who focused her race on the terrible traffic in the district, while Marshall is a longtime extreme culture warrior who sponsored the states bathroom bill, banning transgender people from using the bathroom that applies to their gender identity.
> 
> ...


Quick question. Why do you hate science? Further, why do you refuse to use the correct bathroom?


----------



## deanrd (Nov 7, 2017)

Republicans are brainwashed into believing only their warped views are "normal".


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 7, 2017)

TheDude said:


> Why is it important for you to normalize the abnormal?
> 
> Why do you call that guy a she when you know differently?
> 
> Why should tax-payers entertain men using the women's bathroom, or new bathrooms for gender imitations?


You'd have a fit if she walked into a men's room.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Nov 7, 2017)

This just in. Virginia republicans begin boycott of public restrooms. This explains why they are so full of shit!


----------



## cnm (Nov 8, 2017)

JokerX27505 said:


> Assuming that people who disagree with you do it only out of spite and hate is stupid could you even argue the other side if you tried?


I'd need a translation first.


----------



## cnm (Nov 8, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Like the dems do on Civil Rights...which they voted against in 1964


This old chestnut. The parties have swapped constituencies since then. The northerners voted for civil rights and the southerners voted against. Same ol' same ol'.


----------



## cnm (Nov 8, 2017)

Vandalshandle said:


> This just in. Virginia republicans begin boycott of public restrooms. This explains why they are so full of shit!


I wondered.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Nov 8, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> No wonder we have imbeciles in office



There is an orange imbecile in the White House. Not a single Lgtb voter put it there.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Nov 8, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > That's gross
> ...



I really hope you Dems keep importing Muslims.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 8, 2017)

deanrd said:


> https://theintercept.com/2017/11/07...sgender-state-or-federal-lawmaker-in-america/
> 
> Roem is a transgender former journalist who focused her race on the terrible traffic in the district, while Marshall is a longtime extreme culture warrior who sponsored the states bathroom bill, banning transgender people from using the bathroom that applies to their gender identity.
> 
> ...


We can only hope that this rejection of the hate and bigotry propagated by most on the right is likewise rejected by the American people in coming elections.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Nov 8, 2017)

The2ndAmendment, post: 18540777 





The2ndAmendment said:


> I really hope you Dems keep importing Muslims.



What's wrong with Muslims? 

  " Islam is Peace."

 " When we think of Islam we think of a faith that brings comfort to a billion people around the world.  Billions of people find comfort and solace and peace.  And that's made brothers and sisters out of every race -- out of every race.

     America counts millions of Muslims amongst our citizens, and Muslims make an incredibly valuable contribution to our country.  Muslims are doctors, lawyers, law professors, *members of the military*, entrepreneurs, shopkeepers, moms and dads.  And they need to be treated with respect.  In our anger and emotion, our fellow Americans must treat each other with respect." GW Bush.

"Islam is Peace" Says President

Bush is still a Republican as far as I know.  

We know you deplorables don't care much for more than high school educated people, but rejecting members of the military is something new.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 8, 2017)

Islam isn't peace.  Islam is submission.

We know muslims are in the military.  Maj. Nidal Hassan was an officer.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Nov 8, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Republicans are brainwashed into believing only their warped views are "normal".



wait, the dems elected a man in a dress and you call that "normal"


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 8, 2017)

It’s remarkable to consider that as a transgender American is about to hold elected office most on the right would seek to disadvantage and discriminate against those transgender through force of law.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 8, 2017)

deanrd said:


> https://theintercept.com/2017/11/07...sgender-state-or-federal-lawmaker-in-america/
> 
> Roem is a transgender former journalist who focused her race on the terrible traffic in the district, while Marshall is a longtime extreme culture warrior who sponsored the states bathroom bill, banning transgender people from using the bathroom that applies to their gender identity.
> 
> ...


Absolutely Fabulous


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Nov 8, 2017)

TroglocratsRdumb, post: 18540809 





TroglocratsRdumb said:


> wait, the dems elected a man in a dress and you call that "normal"



A Democrat (Lee Carter) and former US Marine defeated the GOP House Majority Whip Jackson Miller in Northern Virginia’s 50th District.

"The electoral wave lifted the fortunes of even very left-wing candidates, including Democrat Lee Carter, a member of the Democratic Socialists of America and supporter of single-payer health care. He unseated GOP House Majority Whip Jackson Miller in Northern Virginia’s 50th District. Carter, a former Marine, failed to provide the state Democratic Party with daily updates about his campaign, prompting the party to deny him aid and go silent on his bid. The Washington, D.C., chapter of DSA stepped in to help with canvassing, and on Tuesday Carter won. "

Watch Out, Donald Trump. Here Come The Democrats. | HuffPost

Will you spew hate to military veterans who run and win as Democrats as well?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 8, 2017)

“Author of Transgender hate bathroom bill…”

Hate indeed.

That’s much of what the GOP is about: hate, fear, ignorance, division.


----------



## WillMunny (Nov 8, 2017)

Yeah, leave it to liberals to glorify a mental illness with a 40% suicide rate.  Because out of all the issues that go on in society, you choose to obsess over transsexualism.  Newsflash: most Americans have far better things to worry about than your newest group of designated victims, with which you want to play your identity politics masturbations.  Jesus, you people are out to lunch to prioritize something like that.  If your cells have a row of Y-chromosomes you are male.  Period.  End of story.  I don't have to indulge in someone's make-believe.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 8, 2017)

*Danica Roem *

Tuesday was a big night for Democrats.

Virginia elected its first openly transgender state lawmaker on Tuesday, voting Democrat Danica Roem into the state’s House of Delegates. She unseated Virginia Del. Bob Marshall, the Republican who introduced the “bathroom bill” that would have prohibited transgender students from using the bathroom of their choice.

“No matter what you look like, where you come from, how you worship, who you love, how you identify or any other inherent identifier that you have, you should be celebrated because of who you are, not despite it,” Roem said on MSNBC’s “The Last Word.”

*More: Here's A List Of Historic Victories Democrats Had On Election Day
*
America inches forward in spite of NaziCon obstruction.


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 8, 2017)

WillMunny said:


> Yeah, leave it to liberals to glorify a mental illness with a 40% suicide rate.  Because out of all the issues that go on in society, you choose to obsess over transsexualism.  Newsflash: most Americans have far better things to worry about than your newest group of designated victims, with which you want to play your identity politics masturbations.  Jesus, you people are out to lunch to prioritize something like that.  If your cells have a row of Y-chromosomes you are male.  Period.  End of story.  I don't have to indulge in someone's make-believe.


Hate from folks like you causes the suicides.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Nov 8, 2017)

NotfooledbyW said:


> The2ndAmendment, post: 18540777
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keep importing Muslims and we'll see how long your LGBT community lives in peace.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Nov 8, 2017)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Keep importing Muslims and we'll see how long your LGBT community lives in peace.



So you are a liar too. 

They are better for LBGT rights than the average redneck rightwing white evangelical conservative. 




> .
> *American Muslims growing more liberal, survey shows*
> By Daniel Burke, CNN Religion Editor
> Updated 11:40 AM EDT, Wed July 26, 2017
> ...


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Nov 8, 2017)

NotfooledbyW said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Keep importing Muslims and we'll see how long your LGBT community lives in peace.
> ...


Are you saying it would be wise for an openly gay man to go to the Middle East?


----------



## Aletheia4u (Nov 8, 2017)

deanrd said:


> https://theintercept.com/2017/11/07...sgender-state-or-federal-lawmaker-in-america/
> 
> Roem is a transgender former journalist who focused her race on the terrible traffic in the district, while Marshall is a longtime extreme culture warrior who sponsored the states bathroom bill, banning transgender people from using the bathroom that applies to their gender identity.
> 
> ...


I believes that all public bathrooms should be banned. And turn into small portable potties that only can be occupied by one person. And if a child uses it, make it mandatory that the parents must accompany the child, or faces ten years imprisonment...


----------



## Rustic (Nov 8, 2017)

deanrd said:


> https://theintercept.com/2017/11/07...sgender-state-or-federal-lawmaker-in-america/
> 
> Roem is a transgender former journalist who focused her race on the terrible traffic in the district, while Marshall is a longtime extreme culture warrior who sponsored the states bathroom bill, banning transgender people from using the bathroom that applies to their gender identity.
> 
> ...


Transgender people are mentally unstable...


----------



## NightFox (Nov 8, 2017)

deanrd said:
			
		

> ha ha tee hee giggle



It's sad that some parents are so inept that they will allow their 3 year old daughters to visit any website on the Internet.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 8, 2017)

Rustic said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > https://theintercept.com/2017/11/07...sgender-state-or-federal-lawmaker-in-america/
> ...



Bigots are just plain stupid.


----------



## jillian (Nov 8, 2017)

Tank said:


> That's gross



You're gross


----------



## jillian (Nov 8, 2017)

NightFox said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What does that have to do with the o/p?

You're ignorant "opinion" duly noted.


----------



## jillian (Nov 8, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > https://theintercept.com/2017/11/07...sgender-state-or-federal-lawmaker-in-america/
> ...



He has some good moments. But that whole "tegreasives" thing is just dishonest.


----------



## jillian (Nov 8, 2017)

This makes me happy because it's making trumptard heads explode.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 8, 2017)

Billy000 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



Hmm, did I tweak something?  How is my statement inaccurate?


----------



## Peach (Nov 8, 2017)

Voters rejected insults and hate.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 8, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Republicans are brainwashed into believing only their warped views are "normal".



Well, it seems Republicans aren't buying the fiction that the man is now a women.

So much for Democrats and their peculiar "normalcy".


----------



## jknowgood (Nov 8, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Republicans are brainwashed into believing only their warped views are "normal".


----------



## NightFox (Nov 8, 2017)

jillian said:


> NightFox said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


***** WHOOOOOOOSHHHHHHHH*****



> You're ignorant "opinion" duly noted.


Cool, yours aren't.

"_In order for you to insult me I would first have to value your opinion_" -- *Anonymous
*


----------



## PredFan (Nov 8, 2017)

deanrd said:


> https://theintercept.com/2017/11/07...sgender-state-or-federal-lawmaker-in-america/
> 
> Roem is a transgender former journalist who focused her race on the terrible traffic in the district, while Marshall is a longtime extreme culture warrior who sponsored the states bathroom bill, banning transgender people from using the bathroom that applies to their gender identity.
> 
> ...



Yeah, they got a seriously disturbed and confused man in an office of power. What could happen?


----------



## Geaux4it (Nov 8, 2017)

and the bar has been set to all time lows. May God forgive those who voted for it

-Geaux

Danica Roem defeated incumbent delegate Bob Marshall, who had been elected 13 times over 26 years, for a seat in the Virginia House of Delegates. When Roem takes office, she will be the first openly transgender candidate to be elected and serve in a state legislative body.

Elections bring wins for minority, LGBT candidates - CNN


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 8, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> and the bar has been set to all time lows. May God forgive those who voted for it
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> ...



Sodom re-visited.


----------



## dudmuck (Nov 8, 2017)

Its more about substance winning over bullying.
Its no wonder this happened considering Trump's record low approval.
Perhaps people have had enough of racism, enough of giveaways to the rich.  rejection of anti-intellectualism, etc.


----------



## mdk (Nov 8, 2017)

Pardon me if I don't shed a tear over a career politician losing an election.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 8, 2017)

What would your grandfather think if he knew that one day there would be men in dresses that people would consider awesome, men in dresses would become elected officials, illegals would be protected by politicians, the U.S. flag and patriotism would be considered offensive to "citizens", "citizens" would be offended by our President proclaiming "American's First" and "Make America Great"
Unbelievable! 
Who would have ever thought we'd get to this point in this nation? WTF went wrong?


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 8, 2017)

dudmuck said:


> Its more about substance winning over bullying.
> Its no wonder this happened considering Trump's record low approval.
> Perhaps people have had enough of racism, enough of giveaways to the rich.  rejection of anti-intellectualism, etc.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 8, 2017)

Virginia is filled with government employees who worship left.   The election of the man pretending to be a woman is no different than handing the gay guy the title of prom queen.  It's form over substance.  If we saw an election map, the districts that voted for the perv were heavily government workers.   Leftism is a disease, it settles in and spreads.


----------



## Geaux4it (Nov 8, 2017)

dudmuck said:


> Its more about substance winning over bullying.
> Its no wonder this happened considering Trump's record low approval.
> Perhaps people have had enough of racism, enough of giveaways to the rich.  rejection of anti-intellectualism, etc.



Mean ole bullies. I want my mamaa.... bawahaaaaaa

Where are the cry rooms and ponies for all!

-Geaux


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 8, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Virginia is filled with government employees who worship left.   The election of the man pretending to be a woman is no different than handing the gay guy the title of prom queen.  It's form over substance.  If we saw an election map, the districts that voted for the perv were heavily government workers.   Leftism is a disease, it settles in and spreads.


The Virginia and Maryland suburbs are crawling with Progressive Liberals and their main purpose is to screw up elections in both states.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 8, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> and the bar has been set to all time lows. May God forgive those who voted for it
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> ...


Good for her!


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 8, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> and the bar has been set to all time lows. May God forgive those who voted for it
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> Danica Roem defeated incumbent delegate Bob Marshall, who had been elected 13 times over 26 years, for a seat in the Virginia House of Delegates. When Roem takes office, she will be the first openly transgender candidate to be elected and serve in a state legislative body.



because clearly, how well she can represent people on civic matters is totally tied to her genitals.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 8, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > and the bar has been set to all time lows. May God forgive those who voted for it
> ...



"Her" my aching butt! A guy with a swinging dick can't be a "her."


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 8, 2017)

My Grandfather was a cool guy

I doubt he would have cared


----------



## Peach (Nov 8, 2017)

Voters want to here about issues, "transgender" isn't one. She won on TRANSPORTATION ideas.


----------



## jknowgood (Nov 8, 2017)

dudmuck said:


> Its more about substance winning over bullying.
> Its no wonder this happened considering Trump's record low approval.
> Perhaps people have had enough of racism, enough of giveaways to the rich.  rejection of anti-intellectualism, etc.


Lol, liberals talking points for years.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Nov 8, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> and the bar has been set to all time lows. May God forgive those who voted for it
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> ...


i’m glad it sticks in your craw


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 8, 2017)

Those that voted for him have to deal with his incompetence.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 8, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> and the bar has been set to all time lows. May God forgive those who voted for it
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> ...


It's not really about the fact that it is not what it pretends to be. For me it's the fact that someone who is emotionally disturbed is given that kind of power over others.


----------



## Penelope (Nov 8, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Virginia is filled with government employees who worship left.   The election of the man pretending to be a woman is no different than handing the gay guy the title of prom queen.  It's form over substance.  If we saw an election map, the districts that voted for the perv were heavily government workers.   Leftism is a disease, it settles in and spreads.



Well besides you, I'm sure the old white men in the GOP will treat her like scum.


----------



## Penelope (Nov 8, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > and the bar has been set to all time lows. May God forgive those who voted for it
> ...



You mean DT.


----------



## Penelope (Nov 8, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



So you seen her naked? Interesting.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 8, 2017)

Penelope said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


I ment exactly what I said. Sorry it confused you.

A person with a SERIOUS mental problem was just elected.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2017)

i think that you are correct  BrokeLoser and RightWingers post is probably the reason it all went bad .  After all , his Grandfather was a 'cool' guy who would'nt have cared .


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2017)

as for ME , both my Parents are gone at old age and natural causes so thats how human life naturally goes .   But i have thought many times that i am happy that they , especially my Mother doesn't have to see what the USA is becoming !!


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 8, 2017)

pismoe said:


> i think that you are correct  BrokeLoser and RightWingers post is probably the reason it all went bad .  After all , his Grandfather was a 'cool' guy who would'nt have cared .



My thoughts exactly....today's Left is the result of years of child abuse, and deeply rooted daddy issues. Way too many have been raised by MTV, the Kardashians and Hollywood....sad.


----------



## Siete (Nov 8, 2017)

Peach said:


> Voters want to here about issues, "transgender" isn't one. She won on TRANSPORTATION ideas.




yeah, but you gotta admit the irony of a trans beatng  a Reublitard Trumpdrone deserves some blowback on the " GRAND OLD BOYS CLUB PARTY"


----------



## TheOldSchool (Nov 8, 2017)

BrokeLoser said:


> What would your grandfather think if he knew that one day there would be men in dresses that people would consider awesome, men in dresses would become elected officials, illegals would be protected by politicians, the U.S. flag and patriotism would be considered offensive to "citizens", "citizens" would be offended by our President proclaiming "American's First" and "Make America Great"
> Unbelievable!
> Who would have ever thought we'd get to this point in this nation? WTF went wrong?


Most people’s grandfather’s were uneducated racists that had very little access to information.


----------



## Kosh (Nov 8, 2017)

I do not care if they are transgendered, but I bet that was the only reason many on the far left voted for them and for no other reason!


----------



## depotoo (Nov 8, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> My Grandfather was a cool guy
> 
> I doubt he would have cared


SO cool people don't have patriotism?


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2017)

BrokeLoser said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > i think that you are correct  BrokeLoser and RightWingers post is probably the reason it all went bad .  After all , his Grandfather was a 'cool' guy who would'nt have cared .
> ...


--------------------------------------------------   and thats why i am comfortable being an older guy . i think of myself as one of the last  Real Americans  BLoser ,


----------



## depotoo (Nov 8, 2017)

You are so wrong and blind.





TheOldSchool said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > What would your grandfather think if he knew that one day there would be men in dresses that people would consider awesome, men in dresses would become elected officials, illegals would be protected by politicians, the U.S. flag and patriotism would be considered offensive to "citizens", "citizens" would be offended by our President proclaiming "American's First" and "Make America Great"
> ...


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 8, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > What would your grandfather think if he knew that one day there would be men in dresses that people would consider awesome, men in dresses would become elected officials, illegals would be protected by politicians, the U.S. flag and patriotism would be considered offensive to "citizens", "citizens" would be offended by our President proclaiming "American's First" and "Make America Great"
> ...



What does racism and or education have to do with this? This shit is rudimentary for anyone sane, without daddy issues and truly American. My teen daughter knows the Left is fucked up in the head.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 8, 2017)

As if they aren't already ruined...right?
As hard as it is to watch this shit and take it serious....you gotta believe this just furthers the divide between the Dirty Democratic Party and 2,623 counties (30 states)...right?
We might have to learn to embrace the madness, sit back, drink a beer and watch them hang themselves.


----------



## Siete (Nov 8, 2017)

Kosh said:


> I do not care if they are transgendered, but I bet that was the only reason many on the far left voted for them and for no other reason!




so how long will it take you to go in a public restroom now ?

ya never know who or what is behind the sign on the door ...


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 8, 2017)

A big cup of Nope.  It is however beginning of the low points for Trumpettes.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 8, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > What would your grandfather think if he knew that one day there would be men in dresses that people would consider awesome, men in dresses would become elected officials, illegals would be protected by politicians, the U.S. flag and patriotism would be considered offensive to "citizens", "citizens" would be offended by our President proclaiming "American's First" and "Make America Great"
> ...


Since when are men wearing dresses a race?


----------



## Siete (Nov 8, 2017)

a chick with a dick beating a hard core conservative speaks volumes for conservatives.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 8, 2017)

Siete said:


> a chick with a dick beating a hard core conservative speaks volumes for conservatives.



NEGATIVE
It "speaks volumes" and tells the tale as to just how filthy, disgusting and fucked up in the head that some citizens of Virginia actually are.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 8, 2017)

Siete said:


> a chick with a dick beating a hard core conservative speaks volumes for conservatives.


Not when that area has been flooded with illegal immigrants who were allowed to vote by the liberal Terry McAweful.  Of course the MAN with boobs isn't going to do anything to prevent MS-13 from harming the illegals, so kinda self destructive voting, but then they are liberals..


----------



## Valerie (Nov 8, 2017)

_"It takes every kind of people
To make what life's about, yeah
Every kind of people
To make the world go 'round"_




rethuglican snowflakes FEEL so threatened by individual freedom!


----------



## Valerie (Nov 8, 2017)

_The first openly transgender person elected and seated in a state legislature defeated her conservative Republican opponent in a closely watched Virginia election. 

 In a historic bid, Democrat Danica Roem beat Republican incumbent Bob Marshall, one of Virginia's most socially conservative lawmakers, in Tuesday's election in the northern Virginia district, according to The Associated Press. 

 Marshall has served in the House since 1992 and has been a lightning rod for controversy. He has often drawn the ire of even his own party. 


*Roem's gender identity wasn't a key part of her campaign. *_

_* Instead, she focused on jobs, schools and northern Virginia's traffic congestion. *

Transgender Virginia candidate makes history and how other races to watch turned out_


----------



## Mr Natural (Nov 8, 2017)

If you don’t like the way things are now,  stick around another 25 years; they’ll get worse.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 8, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > and the bar has been set to all time lows. May God forgive those who voted for it
> ...



*"Good for him!    "*

There I fixed it for you


----------



## Geaux4it (Nov 8, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > dudmuck said:
> ...



It's not whining. I get tired of hearing bully talk. Very childish

-Geaux


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 8, 2017)

Demoquacks vote on emotion, much like they comment on this forum. They feel warm and fuzzy embracing freaks and being inclusive


----------



## DarkFury (Nov 8, 2017)

*We let liberals teach okay? That's where it started! Had we not allowed their crap in schools it never would have become public policy!*


----------



## TheOldSchool (Nov 8, 2017)

Siete said:


> a chick with a dick beating a hard core conservative speaks volumes for conservatives.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Nov 8, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Demoquacks vote on emotion, much like they comment on this forum. They feel warm and fuzzy embracing freaks and being inclusive


She posts, in the thread about a conservative whining because of an emotion


----------



## Faun (Nov 8, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


One was elected president last year. Happens.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 8, 2017)

BrokeLoser said:


> As if they aren't already ruined...right?
> As hard as it is to watch this shit and take it serious....you gotta believe this just furthers the divide between the Dirty Democratic Party and 2,623 counties (30 states)...right?
> We might have to learn to embrace the madness, sit back, drink a beer and watch them hang themselves.



The Democrats won yesterday in case you haven't heard.


----------



## Penelope (Nov 8, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



That is what I was talking about , serious issues.


----------



## Siete (Nov 8, 2017)

BrokeLoser said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > a chick with a dick beating a hard core conservative speaks volumes for conservatives.
> ...




affirmative - seeing RW homophobes squirm, launching a barrage of excuses is very telling.


your blood pressure is showing sparky ...


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 8, 2017)

Siete said:


> a chick with a dick beating a hard core conservative speaks volumes for conservatives.



Nah.  Just shows what gullible rubes the Democrats are.


----------



## RodISHI (Nov 8, 2017)

pismoe said:


> as for ME , both my Parents are gone at old age and natural causes so thats how human life naturally goes .   But i have thought many times that i am happy that they , especially my Mother doesn't have to see what the USA is becoming !!


My mom is still here. She basically buries her head and keeps her self entertained. Her fav saying, "I wouldn't won't to bring any children into the world in this day and age into this mess".


----------



## edthecynic (Nov 8, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> *A person with a SERIOUS mental problem* was just elected.


Aren't you glad that Tramp made it easy for her to get a gun!!!


----------



## Crixus (Nov 8, 2017)

BrokeLoser said:


> As if they aren't already ruined...right?
> As hard as it is to watch this shit and take it serious....you gotta believe this just furthers the divide between the Dirty Democratic Party and 2,623 counties (30 states)...right?
> We might have to learn to embrace the madness, sit back, drink a beer and watch them hang themselves.





Nope. No democrat would own installing a dude dressed like a woman in any leadership position.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2017)

Mr Clean said:


> If you don’t like the way things are now,  stick around another 25 years; they’ll get worse.


----------------------------------  CORRECT and Thanks MrClean !!!


----------



## BlindBoo (Nov 8, 2017)

Hard to say.  He was a Lumberjack.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 8, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Demoquacks vote on emotion, much like they comment on this forum. They feel warm and fuzzy embracing freaks and being inclusive
> ...



You have lost what little credibilty you had with your whore comment, old man.

You're a hypocrite and a misogynist. Wear your new label with pride. You earned it.


----------



## mdk (Nov 8, 2017)

It looks like the people of that district got tired of voting for a career politician.


----------



## jillian (Nov 8, 2017)

BrokeLoser said:


> As if they aren't already ruined...right?
> As hard as it is to watch this shit and take it serious....you gotta believe this just furthers the divide between the Dirty Democratic Party and 2,623 counties (30 states)...right?
> We might have to learn to embrace the madness, sit back, drink a beer and watch them hang themselves.



kicked the butt of the loon who wrote the bathroom bill...

you seem to be missing that message. maybe that's why you're a broke loser.

just saying.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> *We let liberals teach okay? That's where it started! Had we not allowed their crap in schools it never would have become public policy!*


------------------------------------------------------  100 percent correct ,!!


----------



## Brain357 (Nov 8, 2017)

BrokeLoser said:


> As if they aren't already ruined...right?
> As hard as it is to watch this shit and take it serious....you gotta believe this just furthers the divide between the Dirty Democratic Party and 2,623 counties (30 states)...right?
> We might have to learn to embrace the madness, sit back, drink a beer and watch them hang themselves.



It's not helping them.  They would be much better off speaking to the middle class.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 8, 2017)

BrokeLoser said:


> As if they aren't already ruined...right?
> As hard as it is to watch this shit and take it serious....you gotta believe this just furthers the divide between the Dirty Democratic Party and 2,623 counties (30 states)...right?
> We might have to learn to embrace the madness, sit back, drink a beer and watch them hang themselves.


Why do trumpanzees and fake christians always focus on naughty body parts?


----------



## bodecea (Nov 8, 2017)

BrokeLoser said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > a chick with a dick beating a hard core conservative speaks volumes for conservatives.
> ...


Ah....maybe they don't fixate on naughty body parts while pretending to be "disgusted" like some trumpanzees do.


----------



## Mac1958 (Nov 8, 2017)

I think people are pretty much past it.


----------



## Windparadox (Nov 8, 2017)

`
`
A chick with a dick, one-eyed jack and a natural pair of sevens always wins.
`


----------



## Tank (Nov 8, 2017)

jillian said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > That's gross
> ...


You're a prevert


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2017)

MrClean and DFury got it correct , just for fun google up how taxpayer paid public school teacher are sexually messing with your kids , if that matters to you .


----------



## The Derp (Nov 8, 2017)

BrokeLoser said:


> It "speaks volumes" and tells the tale as to just how filthy, disgusting and fucked up in the head that some citizens of Virginia actually are.



Nah...it just shows that voters are growing tired of your shit.


----------



## jillian (Nov 8, 2017)

Tank said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



for not caring about someone else's sexuality? for thinking that your need to discriminate against others and spew hate? 

I'd say the undue focus makes YOU a pervert. but thanks for playing. do you feel threatened because they turn you on?


----------



## The Derp (Nov 8, 2017)

mdk said:


> It looks like the people of that district got tired of voting for a career politician.



But why now?  Why not at any other point over the 25 years that guy served?  What makes it special now?


----------



## bodecea (Nov 8, 2017)

PredFan said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > https://theintercept.com/2017/11/07...sgender-state-or-federal-lawmaker-in-america/
> ...


One year ago today.


----------



## mdk (Nov 8, 2017)

The Derp said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like the people of that district got tired of voting for a career politician.
> ...



My guess is voter turnout.


----------



## jillian (Nov 8, 2017)

Brain357 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > As if they aren't already ruined...right?
> ...



er.... the dems won. 

and your repugs would do better not to speak to bigots.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 8, 2017)

After telling my Grandfather he did what he always did, ask me to roll him a cigarette...


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 8, 2017)

My Papa was told and he cussed about it, but then again, he cussed at and about everything...


----------



## jillian (Nov 8, 2017)

BrokeLoser said:


> What would your grandfather think if he knew that one day there would be men in dresses that people would consider awesome, men in dresses would become elected officials, illegals would be protected by politicians, the U.S. flag and patriotism would be considered offensive to "citizens", "citizens" would be offended by our President proclaiming "American's First" and "Make America Great"
> Unbelievable!
> Who would have ever thought we'd get to this point in this nation? WTF went wrong?



he would still think America was "better than the tzar"....

why do you care? seems pretty screwed up.

and you seem to be ranting about this issue across multiple threads, nutter butter.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 8, 2017)

jillian said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > What would your grandfather think if he knew that one day there would be men in dresses that people would consider awesome, men in dresses would become elected officials, illegals would be protected by politicians, the U.S. flag and patriotism would be considered offensive to "citizens", "citizens" would be offended by our President proclaiming "American's First" and "Make America Great"
> ...


His indifference is wavering...


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2017)

and a bit more , a link to what taxpayer paid teachers are teaching 7th graders in NewYork Public Schools .  ---   Transgender lesson gets New York 7th-grade teacher suspended  ---sure , she was suspended with pay so its just a paid vacation and the kids mind have been twisted .


----------



## Crixus (Nov 8, 2017)

mdk said:


> It looks like the people of that district got tired of voting for a career politician.





No. You are so wrong. No red blooded American would do such a thing ever. Kidding aside, a president Trump is just as weird as a freak tranny winning state office.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 8, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...


Let us remember that the thread is not about me....it's about the Dem win in Virginia and the delicious Irony of a trans woman beating the loser who was spending all his time thinking about naughty parts.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 8, 2017)

BrokeLoser said:


> What would your grandfather think if he knew that one day there would be men in dresses that people would consider awesome, men in dresses would become elected officials, illegals would be protected by politicians, the U.S. flag and patriotism would be considered offensive to "citizens", "citizens" would be offended by our President proclaiming "American's First" and "Make America Great"
> Unbelievable!
> Who would have ever thought we'd get to this point in this nation? WTF went wrong?




And free blacks!  What in the tarnation!


----------



## Crixus (Nov 8, 2017)

jillian said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...





One small battle in one huge battle being fought among them selves. Hell, enjoy. Y'all needed to win at least on to justify all the fund raising. Doubt it keeps libtards in the game though. At least not the way you think it will.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 8, 2017)

bodecea said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I never win anything either thinking about naughty bits.....I am sure there will be no strapon administration movements..


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 8, 2017)

Valerie said:


> _The first openly transgender person elected and seated in a state legislature defeated her conservative Republican opponent in a closely watched Virginia election.
> 
> In a historic bid, Democrat Danica Roem beat Republican incumbent Bob Marshall, one of Virginia's most socially conservative lawmakers, in Tuesday's election in the northern Virginia district, according to The Associated Press.
> 
> ...


Today Channel 7 approached and wanted to know what I thought about the 1st tranny elected.  I told them that anyone who would vote for an insane person who self mutilates themselves, deserves all the misery that this elections is going to provide.  The news anchor turned away without the interview...  I gave them the truth, they didn't like it...


----------



## Siete (Nov 8, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Siete said:
> 
> 
> > a chick with a dick beating a hard core conservative speaks volumes for conservatives.
> ...




pssssssssssssssttttt ..

gullible rubes just kicked your ASS six ways from sunday ...


----------



## jillian (Nov 8, 2017)

Crixus said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



was that supposed to be a cogent thought?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Nov 8, 2017)

bripat9643 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > A few years from now the rightwingers will be claiming that equal rights for transgenders was their idea.
> ...


Is that what you spend your time thinking about?  LOL!


----------



## mdk (Nov 8, 2017)

Crixus said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> > It looks like the people of that district got tired of voting for a career politician.
> ...



I'll just sit back with a fine bourbon and enjoy  watching the circus continue. lol


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 8, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > What would your grandfather think if he knew that one day there would be men in dresses that people would consider awesome, men in dresses would become elected officials, illegals would be protected by politicians, the U.S. flag and patriotism would be considered offensive to "citizens", "citizens" would be offended by our President proclaiming "American's First" and "Make America Great"
> ...


Those free blacks were free by Republicans who fought against Southern White Democrats.. Yeah, what when wrong, is instead of shooting communists in this country we allowed them to take office for the past 8 years...


----------



## Crixus (Nov 8, 2017)

Siete said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...





But they only won two state elections, and one in a state hous. Three wins is a slaughter? Hm.


----------



## alang1216 (Nov 8, 2017)

BrokeLoser said:


> What would your grandfather think if he knew that one day there would be men in dresses that people would consider awesome, men in dresses would become elected officials, illegals would be protected by politicians, the U.S. flag and patriotism would be considered offensive to "citizens", "citizens" would be offended by our President proclaiming "American's First" and "Make America Great"
> Unbelievable!
> Who would have ever thought we'd get to this point in this nation? WTF went wrong?


You're right about my grandfather not approving, he was ignorant, racist, and a misogynist.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 8, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Leftism itself is a mental illness.


----------



## Rustic (Nov 8, 2017)

Morons think they can choose their gender...


----------



## The Derp (Nov 8, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Today Channel 7 approached and wanted to know what I thought about the 1st tranny elected.  I told them that anyone who would vote for an insane person who self mutilates themselves, deserves all the misery that this elections is going to provide.  The news anchor turned away without the interview...  I gave them the truth, they didn't like it..



No one believes this actually happened, or happened the way you describe it.


----------



## Norman (Nov 8, 2017)

BrokeLoser said:


> What would your grandfather think if he knew that one day there would be men in dresses that people would consider awesome, men in dresses would become elected officials, illegals would be protected by politicians, the U.S. flag and patriotism would be considered offensive to "citizens", "citizens" would be offended by our President proclaiming "American's First" and "Make America Great"
> Unbelievable!
> Who would have ever thought we'd get to this point in this nation? WTF went wrong?



Communism and coercion in place of freedom and opportunity.

That sounds about right.


----------



## DrLove (Nov 8, 2017)

Translation: Waaaah! - A chick with a dick just kicked the ass if the idiot who called himself _"Virginia's biggest homophobe"_!!

Good


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 8, 2017)

alang1216 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > What would your grandfather think if he knew that one day there would be men in dresses that people would consider awesome, men in dresses would become elected officials, illegals would be protected by politicians, the U.S. flag and patriotism would be considered offensive to "citizens", "citizens" would be offended by our President proclaiming "American's First" and "Make America Great"
> ...



Oh I get it..he was logical, moral, patriotic and proud. How terrible.
Haha...so weird, you're located in Virginia...haha.
I'm sure you're totally mentally stable.


----------



## DumpTrump (Nov 8, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


And his name is trump.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 8, 2017)

DrLove said:


> Translation: Waaaah! - A chick with a dick just kicked the ass if the idiot who called himself _"Virginia's biggest homophobe"_!!
> 
> Good


Is that a wig or real hair?


----------



## Tank (Nov 8, 2017)

jillian said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


You people only like it because it is a tranny


----------



## jillian (Nov 8, 2017)

Tank said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



no. I like it because it is making you screwed up bigots sad.


----------



## Rustic (Nov 8, 2017)

The collective is always bad for the individual


----------



## TheOldSchool (Nov 8, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


You put up shit about Weinstein.  Expecting me to be psychic 10 years ago.  That was when you ran from the topic.


----------



## Faun (Nov 8, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




Lumberjacks and fishermen kill themselves most often, does that mean they shouldn’t be allowed to serve their country?


----------



## DrLove (Nov 8, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Today Channel 7 approached and wanted to know what I thought about the 1st tranny elected.  I told them that anyone who would vote for an insane person who self mutilates themselves, deserves all the misery that this elections is going to provide.  The news anchor turned away without the interview...  I gave them the truth, they didn't like it...



Only about 20% of transgenders end up getting genital reassignment surgery. Are you certain she has?

Meh - you're another uneducated loony bird


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 8, 2017)

Siete said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Siete said:
> ...



In a Democrat state.  Big whoop.  Northam can be blocked by the Republican advantage in the Senate, as was McAuliffe.

Gullibility: "He says he's a woman.  He has been medically and surgically altered to look like a woman.  Therefore, he is a woman.  It doesn't matter that science says he is a man."

I have no dog in this hunt myself, but that's plainly stupid.


----------



## Crixus (Nov 8, 2017)

DrLove said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Today Channel 7 approached and wanted to know what I thought about the 1st tranny elected.  I told them that anyone who would vote for an insane person who self mutilates themselves, deserves all the misery that this elections is going to provide.  The news anchor turned away without the interview...  I gave them the truth, they didn't like it...
> ...




Proving they are only playing dress up. It’s why gay folks typically ridicule them as well.


----------



## The Derp (Nov 8, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Gullibility: "He says he's a woman.  He has been medically and surgically altered to look like a woman.  Therefore, he is a woman.  It doesn't matter that science says he is a man."I have no dog in this hunt myself, but that's plainly stupid.



Maybe there's nothing wrong with the trans person and _*you're*_ the stupid one.  Why is that not a possibility?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 8, 2017)

DrLove said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Today Channel 7 approached and wanted to know what I thought about the 1st tranny elected.  I told them that anyone who would vote for an insane person who self mutilates themselves, deserves all the misery that this elections is going to provide.  The news anchor turned away without the interview...  I gave them the truth, they didn't like it...
> ...



If not, he is a mere cross-dresser.  Different illness.


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 8, 2017)

BrokeLoser said:


> What would your grandfather think if he knew that one day there would be men in dresses that people would consider awesome, men in dresses would become elected officials, illegals would be protected by politicians, the U.S. flag and patriotism would be considered offensive to "citizens", "citizens" would be offended by our President proclaiming "American's First" and "Make America Great"
> Unbelievable!
> Who would have ever thought we'd get to this point in this nation? WTF went wrong?




My grandfather was against blacks and white eating in the same room and women being allowed to work.

I am sure you and he would have had much in common.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 8, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


You say that grandparents were racists and such, yet, mine weren't, so you are the fucking retard to believe what ever the liberals spoon feed you , while you go marching goose stepping like a good little Eichmann.


----------



## The Derp (Nov 8, 2017)

Crixus said:


> Proving they are only playing dress up. It’s why gay folks typically ridicule them as well.



I don't see what the big deal is; you personally dress up as a human being every day when you're just a bunch of roaches scurrying around in the skin of someone who died in the 1860's.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Nov 8, 2017)

Faun said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...



Are lumberjacks and fisherman also mentally ill sex perverts? Perhaps a small percentage could be, however 100% of Transgenders are mentally ill sex perverts, it does not get more perverted than a biological man wanting to have his dick and balls chopped off.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 8, 2017)

The Derp said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Gullibility: "He says he's a woman.  He has been medically and surgically altered to look like a woman.  Therefore, he is a woman.  It doesn't matter that science says he is a man."I have no dog in this hunt myself, but that's plainly stupid.
> ...



Because he is a *trans*formed nothing.  He is still a man.


----------



## The Derp (Nov 8, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> If not, he is a mere cross-dresser.  Different illness.



Neither are an illness.  An illness would be thinking that talking to yourself is talking to some imaginary cloud fairy; that's indicative of mental illness.


----------



## The Derp (Nov 8, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Because he is a *trans*formed nothing.  He is still a man.



Why does it matter to you so much?  Only seems like it does because you're insecure in your own gender identity.  Does seeing a trans person make you question your own gender identity?  If so, the problem is with you, not the trans person.


----------



## Norman (Nov 8, 2017)

Golfing Gator said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > What would your grandfather think if he knew that one day there would be men in dresses that people would consider awesome, men in dresses would become elected officials, illegals would be protected by politicians, the U.S. flag and patriotism would be considered offensive to "citizens", "citizens" would be offended by our President proclaiming "American's First" and "Make America Great"
> ...



Yeah he was pretty terrible...

He rose a racist who thinks our president is too orange, women need affirmative actions, and blacks should have reparations.

Mostly that... although given your views I imagine he mostly made the mistake of letting a single mother raise your testosterone deprived self.


----------



## Faun (Nov 8, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


Dunno and don’t care. But you posted a meme questioning the rationale of arming a group of people who suffer a high rate of suicide; which begs the question of what about other high suicidal groups?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Nov 8, 2017)

One cannot change their gender.  PERIOD.


----------



## Crixus (Nov 8, 2017)

DrLove said:


> Translation: Waaaah! - A chick with a dick just kicked the ass if the idiot who called himself _"Virginia's biggest homophobe"_!!
> 
> Good




Enjoy it. Today is going to be the last anyone ever hears of it. This person will be put on a shelf, and forgotten well before 2018 elections.


----------



## Tax Man (Nov 8, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> and the bar has been set to all time lows. May God forgive those who voted for it
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> ...


Trump set the low this just in a bit higher than rumpy.


----------



## Tank (Nov 8, 2017)

jillian said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...


And that more important to you people then doing whats right


----------



## PredFan (Nov 8, 2017)

bodecea said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



Loser.

At least Trump knows what sex he is.


----------



## The Derp (Nov 8, 2017)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> One cannot change their gender.  PERIOD.



Of course they can.  People do; Caitlyn Jenner, LaVerne Cox, Melania Trump....people change their genders all the time.


----------



## The Derp (Nov 8, 2017)

Crixus said:


> Enjoy it. Today is going to be the last anyone ever hears of it. This person will be put on a shelf, and forgotten well before 2018 elections.



Don't count on it.  In this political climate...anything is possible.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 8, 2017)

The Derp said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Because he is a *trans*formed nothing.  He is still a man.
> ...



Not at all.  I know what I am, and science supports that knowledge.

He on the other hand may dress as a female, or may be altered to look female.  He may live as a female.  But he is a male.

A delusion complete.  It's just playing dress up, taken to the max.  It's still a lie, and a game I won't play, anymore than I would accept someone insisting they're Napoleon, or Jesus.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


--------------------------------------------- yep , think it was OldSchool that changed the subject to talking about 'gwb' .


----------



## jillian (Nov 8, 2017)

Tank said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Tank said:
> ...



no. I still wouldn't vote for a psycho bigot who thought a bathroom bill was a good idea.

so don't attribute to me the motivations that caused trumptards to vote for the internet troll as president.

the fact that it's making homophobes lose their minds is just a side benefit.


----------



## jillian (Nov 8, 2017)

PredFan said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



and we know he's an admitted sexual predator who liked watching 15 year old girls undress... because he could.


----------



## Tank (Nov 8, 2017)

How long until Democrats vote in a child molester just to piss off Republicans?


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 8, 2017)

depotoo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > My Grandfather was a cool guy
> ...



What does hating gays and transgenders have to do with patriotism?


----------



## The Derp (Nov 8, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Not at all.  I know what I am, and science supports that knowledge.



Are you sure?  Doesn't seem like it since you're making such a big deal about it.  In fact, the more you post, the less convinced I am that you're secure in your own gender.  I think you're very susceptible to suggestion.  That happens when you're so insecure.




Billy_Kinetta said:


> He on the other hand may dress as a female, or may be altered to look female.  He may live as a female.  But he is a male.



Again, why does it matter?  The only reason it matters to you is because it awakens some sort of repressed part of your own self.  Clearly you're insecure in sexuality and gender identity. 




Billy_Kinetta said:


> A delusion complete.  It's just playing dress up, taken to the max.  It's still a lie, and a game I won't play, anymore than I would accept someone insisting they're Napoleon, or Jesus.



You dress up as a literate member of society when you're not.  So what's the difference?


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 8, 2017)

Rustic said:


> The collective is always bad for the individual


I wish all the farmers in the area would get together for a barn raising...


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


------------------------------------------   yep , OldSchool changed  the subject to 'gwb' in his post number 26 .


----------



## bendog (Nov 8, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Rustic said:
> 
> 
> > The collective is always bad for the individual
> ...


SOCIALISM.  (-:


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Nov 8, 2017)

deanrd said:


> JokerX27505 said:
> 
> 
> > Assuming that people who disagree with you do it only out of spite and hate is stupid could you even argue the other side if you tried?
> ...


As far back as I can remember you've been consumed by hate. I can't remember a time when you posted something that wasn't chock full of hate for the right. This thread is no exception. 
The sad thing is you'r too stupid to see your own hypocrisy even when it's right in front of you in black & white.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Nov 8, 2017)

pismoe said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


Weinstein was the original topic?


----------



## Blackrook (Nov 8, 2017)

TheOldSchool said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > What would your grandfather think if he knew that one day there would be men in dresses that people would consider awesome, men in dresses would become elected officials, illegals would be protected by politicians, the U.S. flag and patriotism would be considered offensive to "citizens", "citizens" would be offended by our President proclaiming "American's First" and "Make America Great"
> ...


My grandfathers were both 10 times the man you ever will be.

Go to hell, motherfucker.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 8, 2017)

bendog said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Rustic said:
> ...


Supermen like Rustic don't need no communism to raise his barn...


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 8, 2017)

ClosedCaption said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > What would your grandfather think if he knew that one day there would be men in dresses that people would consider awesome, men in dresses would become elected officials, illegals would be protected by politicians, the U.S. flag and patriotism would be considered offensive to "citizens", "citizens" would be offended by our President proclaiming "American's First" and "Make America Great"
> ...



Hell yes!
Free them Blacks....let them terrorize Americans as "payback". Watch them murder, steal from taxpayers and populate our prisons. Hmmm?
I know, I know....I'm being way too realistic....cue the chants....RACIST, RACIST, RACIST!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Nov 8, 2017)

Blackrook said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


----------



## jillian (Nov 8, 2017)

pismoe said:


> and a bit more , a link to what taxpayer paid teachers are teaching 7th graders in NewYork Public Schools .  ---   Transgender lesson gets New York 7th-grade teacher suspended  ---sure , she was suspended with pay so its just a paid vacation and the kids mind have been twisted .



no doubt, being an uneducated bigoted twit yourself, you'd think people being taught about others was a bad thing.

what I had a problem with my kid being taught was a book about a fish that was only accepted by the other fish when it gave away everything that made it special to the other fish.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 8, 2017)

Blackrook said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


Now the subject is not Oedipus Rex complexes...


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 8, 2017)

The Derp said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > Not at all.  I know what I am, and science supports that knowledge.
> ...





"Dave, this conversation can serve no purpose anymore. Goodbye."


----------



## alang1216 (Nov 8, 2017)

BrokeLoser said:


> alang1216 said:
> 
> 
> > You're right about my grandfather not approving, he was ignorant, racist, and a misogynist.
> ...


You're right, he was logical, moral, patriotic and proud by any standard.  He was also ignorant, racist, and a misogynist by my standards.

You're not insulting the Capital of the Confederacy are you?  That would make your avatar quite ironic.


----------



## Crixus (Nov 8, 2017)

The Derp said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Proving they are only playing dress up. It’s why gay folks typically ridicule them as well.
> ...





Bwahaha! Honestly, I SOOOO wish kilts were cool here for us men. Except for high heels and bras chicks have it made over guys in what clothes they get to ware.They have way more comfortable clothes then us. And yes, in my mother land men ware skirts. Really it’s not a big deal. But it is sad. This man did not win on ideals really, or if he did he isn’t getting ANY credit for anything other then being a man who looks like a manly girl. You even check out this guys platform? After his tiny blerb   on the news?I did. The man ran his campaign well. He got his establishment opponent they exact same way Trump got Hillary. I’ll be flat out honest, my only issue with this man is will he carry out his duities as a person with a cause, or dealing with the issues his constituents sent him to do? Make no mistake, this man was not elected on ideals, he was a spankin’ to polititions both Democrat and republican. You will see more of this in ‘18.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 8, 2017)

Blackrook said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...



My grandfather could beat up your grandfather


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 8, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Ain't progress great?


Saying mental illness is OK isnt progress, you retarded loon.


----------



## Crixus (Nov 8, 2017)

The Derp said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoy it. Today is going to be the last anyone ever hears of it. This person will be put on a shelf, and forgotten well before 2018 elections.
> ...




He won a state seat. Nationally this don’t work for democrats. This to them is nothing more then a senator saying “fuck” at a speach. Now, if they were smart, democrats would sit down with this guy and hear what he has to say about his win and take notes. This win was not about being a man who likes girl clothes. It was about NOT electing them.


----------



## rightwinger (Nov 8, 2017)

jillian said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > and a bit more , a link to what taxpayer paid teachers are teaching 7th graders in NewYork Public Schools .  ---   Transgender lesson gets New York 7th-grade teacher suspended  ---sure , she was suspended with pay so its just a paid vacation and the kids mind have been twisted .
> ...



Borg fish


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 8, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Would it matter if they were cremated?


----------



## Golfing Gator (Nov 8, 2017)

Norman said:


> Golfing Gator said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...




My grandfather did not raise me,that is what parents are for. 

I am actually against any and all affirmative action programs and reparations.  Not sure where you got the idea that I was.  Perhaps you assume that anyone not a homophobic bigot like yourself is for those things.

I do often wonder why Trump is orange though.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## The Derp (Nov 8, 2017)

Crixus said:


> Bwahaha! Honestly, I SOOOO wish kilts were cool here for us men. Except for high heels and bras chicks have it made over guys in what clothes they get to ware.They have way more comfortable clothes then us. And yes, in my mother land men ware skirts. Really it’s not a big deal. But it is sad. This man did not win on ideals really, or if he did he isn’t getting ANY credit for anything other then being a man who looks like a manly girl. You even check out this guys platform? After his tiny blerb   on the news?I did. The man ran his campaign well. He got his establishment opponent they exact same way Trump got Hillary. I’ll be flat out honest, my only issue with this man is will he carry out his duities as a person with a cause, or dealing with the issues his constituents sent him to do? Make no mistake, this man was not elected on ideals, he was a spankin’ to polititions both Democrat and republican. You will see more of this in ‘18.



So...not sure what to make of this post.  It kinda reads like it was put through an internet translator.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 8, 2017)

BrokeLoser said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


Dr. Renee Richards underwent trans sexual surgery





in 1975!


If you were just aware of the procedure ten years ago, where have you been?


----------



## jillian (Nov 8, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


Rainbow Fish.... I had to have a chat with the teacher after that one.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 8, 2017)

My favorite part about right winger's hysterical fear of transgendered people is the constant references to "science".

I don't think you guys understand what that word means.


----------



## The Derp (Nov 8, 2017)

Crixus said:


> He won a state seat. Nationally this don’t work for democrats.



That remains to be seen.  The person she beat was a 25-year incumbent who proudly ran on homophobia.




Crixus said:


> This to them is nothing more then a senator saying “fuck” at a speach. Now, if they were smart, democrats would sit down with this guy and hear what he has to say about his win and take notes. This win was not about being a man who likes girl clothes. It was about NOT electing them.



So, weird you say that since the person she beat was a 25-year incumbent.


----------



## DrLove (Nov 8, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> If not, he is a mere cross-dresser.  Different illness.



That too is incorrect - crossdressers don't normally go for hormone treatment and such. 

Illness? No - not that either. I could provide links for your edification, but that'd be a waste of time.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Nov 8, 2017)

BrokeLoser said:


> As if they aren't already ruined...right?
> As hard as it is to watch this shit and take it serious....you gotta believe this just furthers the divide between the Dirty Democratic Party and 2,623 counties (30 states)...right?
> We might have to learn to embrace the madness, sit back, drink a beer and watch them hang themselves.



Will honoring people's votes will be the downfall of the Democratic party?  Great question


----------



## Geaux4it (Nov 8, 2017)

edthecynic said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > *A person with a SERIOUS mental problem* was just elected.
> ...


Um no. It was the do nothing House and Senate thus, they will be punished

-Geaux


----------



## jillian (Nov 8, 2017)

Nosmo King said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Lili Elbe had the first surgery in 1930...


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 8, 2017)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


I read an article in a medical magazine that said roughly 90% of transgenders go into the porn industry. I forget which mag in the doctor's waiting room I read it, but it said tens of thousands.


----------



## sartre play (Nov 8, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> *We let liberals teach okay? That's where it started! Had we not allowed their crap in schools it never would have become public policy!*


There it is QUOTE  " we let liberals teach"  who would want to live where we only LET people teach who teach only what You or I  want them to believe. that's half a education.


----------



## Billy000 (Nov 8, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


You aren’t inaccurate, really - you’re just a misogynistic retard.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 8, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> My favorite part about right winger's hysterical fear of transgendered people is the constant references to "science".
> 
> I don't think you guys understand what that word means.



It means that is you check Roem's DNA - the genetic code for everything you are - you will find that he remains a man.

Wearing women's clothes and chopping off one's penis does not a man make.


----------



## Coyote (Nov 8, 2017)

BrokeLoser said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


Many people of my grandfathers era would never have voted for a black man as president and would have considered interatisl marriage as much of an abomination as transvestites.

Who would have thoght we'd get past all that 

Guess its unpatriotic now to support those rights.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 8, 2017)

DrLove said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > If not, he is a mere cross-dresser.  Different illness.
> ...



I've probably read them.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 8, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite part about right winger's hysterical fear of transgendered people is the constant references to "science".
> ...





So you don't know what "science" means. Glad you cleared that up.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 8, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


----------



## The Derp (Nov 8, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> It means that is you check Roem's DNA - the genetic code for everything you are - you will find that he remains a man.



Why does it matter to you so much what gender they identify?  Seems like the only reason it matters is because trans people are making you insecure in your own gender.  That's on you.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 8, 2017)

BrokeLoser said:


> What would your grandfather think if he knew that one day there would be men in dresses that people would consider awesome, men in dresses would become elected officials, illegals would be protected by politicians, the U.S. flag and patriotism would be considered offensive to "citizens", "citizens" would be offended by our President proclaiming "American's First" and "Make America Great"
> Unbelievable!
> Who would have ever thought we'd get to this point in this nation? WTF went wrong?



My grandfather is still kicking at 99 years old.

And he thinks you're a moron.


----------



## Norman (Nov 8, 2017)

Coyote said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Meanwhile in the black community: 95% are voting for a guy who is their own race.

Seems like not everyone is able to get past the racism, especially not the liberal communities who just tried to elect a woman merely because she had a vagina.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 8, 2017)

It's because Transgender is a form of mental illness that may manifest in more than one way.


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 8, 2017)

Are the qualities of tolerance, progress and jdividual freedoms anti-patriotic?  Is patriotism only served by ossifying social attitudes?  Can we only honor America by betraying her founding principles?


----------



## Crixus (Nov 8, 2017)

BrokeLoser said:


> What would your grandfather think if he knew that one day there would be men in dresses that people would consider awesome, men in dresses would become elected officials, illegals would be protected by politicians, the U.S. flag and patriotism would be considered offensive to "citizens", "citizens" would be offended by our President proclaiming "American's First" and "Make America Great"
> Unbelievable!
> Who would have ever thought we'd get to this point in this nation? WTF went wrong?




Mm, Mi gramps would have lectured me about what a bad idea it was for my folks to move to America before I was borne and that my life would not have molded me into such a backwards thinking American. Gramps hated Americans.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 8, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > What would your grandfather think if he knew that one day there would be men in dresses that people would consider awesome, men in dresses would become elected officials, illegals would be protected by politicians, the U.S. flag and patriotism would be considered offensive to "citizens", "citizens" would be offended by our President proclaiming "American's First" and "Make America Great"
> ...



Yeah fuckin right!
Link?
My grandfather is 91 and says you're indecent twisted filth. See how this works Loon?


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 8, 2017)

Look at the mess we are in from all the straight buttoned down Manhattan styled politicians of the past have us in..


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 8, 2017)

BrokeLoser said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...





You want me to "link" to my grandfather?


----------



## Coyote (Nov 8, 2017)

Norman said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


And those who refused to vote for her because she had a vagina.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 8, 2017)

BrokeLoser said:


> What would your grandfather think if he knew that one day there would be men in dresses that people would consider awesome, men in dresses would become elected officials, illegals would be protected by politicians, the U.S. flag and patriotism would be considered offensive to "citizens", "citizens" would be offended by our President proclaiming "American's First" and "Make America Great"
> Unbelievable!
> Who would have ever thought we'd get to this point in this nation? WTF went wrong?


My grandfather was around in the 60s, you fat pussy.

He saw much worse.  Cities burning, politicians assassinated, self-immolations.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 8, 2017)

Crixus said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > What would your grandfather think if he knew that one day there would be men in dresses that people would consider awesome, men in dresses would become elected officials, illegals would be protected by politicians, the U.S. flag and patriotism would be considered offensive to "citizens", "citizens" would be offended by our President proclaiming "American's First" and "Make America Great"
> ...



*"Gramps hated Americans."
*
Sadly, I can totally see why he would. Imagine if he knew what 21st century Americans behave like?


----------



## DrLove (Nov 8, 2017)

The Derp said:


> Why does it matter to you so much what gender they identify?  Seems like the only reason it matters is because trans people are making you insecure in your own gender.  That's on you.



Yep, it is well established that the most openly homophobic guys are quite often bi-curious. 

Just ask Larry _"Widestance"_ Craig!


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 8, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


----------



## bendog (Nov 8, 2017)

Coyote said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



It's ok unless she's a "he-she."  (-:

Seriously, I thing the whole gay/transgender things about run it's course for the gop ... So long as the dems just stop taking the bait.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 8, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



"Science" doesn't mean dogmatically repeating the same nonsense buzzwords that you don't actually understand.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 8, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> and the bar has been set to all time lows. May God forgive those who voted for it
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> ...


Tissue?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 8, 2017)

The Derp said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > It means that is you check Roem's DNA - the genetic code for everything you are - you will find that he remains a man.
> ...



It doesn't.  See #90.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 8, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Nonsense buzzwords?  Explain yourself.


----------



## The Derp (Nov 8, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> It's because Transgender is a form of mental illness that may manifest in more than one way.



It's not a mental illness.  _*Religion*_ is a mental illness because it's the belief in imaginary people.


----------



## Lakhota (Nov 8, 2017)

*Danica Roem*

Tuesday was a big night for Democrats.

Virginia elected its first openly transgender state lawmaker on Tuesday, voting Democrat Danica Roem into the state’s House of Delegates. She unseated Virginia Del. Bob Marshall, the Republican who introduced the “bathroom bill” that would have prohibited transgender students from using the bathroom of their choice.

“No matter what you look like, where you come from, how you worship, who you love, how you identify or any other inherent identifier that you have, you should be celebrated because of who you are, not despite it,” Roem said on MSNBC’s “The Last Word.”

*More: Here's A List Of Historic Victories Democrats Had On Election Day
*
America inches forward in spite of NaziCon obstruction.


----------



## The Derp (Nov 8, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> It doesn;t.  See #90.



Well, you say it doesn't but here you are, talking about it as if it does.

So either you don't realize what you're doing, or you're being an asshole.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 8, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



DNA!
Science!
Penis!

...and so on.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 8, 2017)

The pseudocons of today are so fragile!


----------



## Nosmo King (Nov 8, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> dudmuck said:
> 
> 
> > Its more about substance winning over bullying.
> ...


Are you claiming bullying as a virtue?  Are you claiming bullying=winning?

What is the virtue of dividing Americans along social and cultural lines.
 What is the vice in tolerance?


----------



## The Derp (Nov 8, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> A delusion complete.  It's just playing dress up, taken to the max.  It's still a lie, and a game I won't play, anymore than I would accept someone insisting they're Napoleon, or Jesus.



Why?  Why won't you accept it?  It has literally _*nothing*_ to do with you.  It doesn't affect you in the slightest


----------



## g5000 (Nov 8, 2017)

Pseudocons just hate it when the People have spoken.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 8, 2017)

It's Trump's fault, you know.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 8, 2017)

Hossfly said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > and the bar has been set to all time lows. May God forgive those who voted for it
> ...




Nonsense. 

Adults voted and you poor little cupcakes are just going have to deal with that.


----------



## DrLove (Nov 8, 2017)

The Derp said:


> So either you don't realize what you're doing, or you're being an asshole.



Both


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 8, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



I see.

You are very strange.


----------



## RodISHI (Nov 8, 2017)

pismoe said:


> MrClean and DFury got it correct , just for fun google up how taxpayer paid public school teacher are sexually messing with your kids , if that matters to you .


Another thing people need to be aware of is all of the programming coming out in children's programs. Just caught a portion of a grandmother talking about her not yet tween grand dressing up like some child's icon with smeared lipstick and a shirt that says "don't be a hater" on the back for holloween. The grand went on to say the granddaughter was allowed to wear lipstick (kinda young IMO not even being a teen yet but not mine so..) anyhow the grand told her grand back that the lipstick smeared all over the upper lip was the way the icon wore it. I agree with the message of 'do not be a hater' but not the programming that all things are good, fine and dandy to find acceptable as normal.

Deviance and mental derangement are most generally from something that is effecting the brain. All the chemical disrupters and pharmaceuticals of all sorts that are being foisted onto and into society needs to be checked as it is a slow kill of the people health and is damaging their minds at younger and younger ages. Even minor simple parasites and bacteria like Giardia, Blastocystis, E.histolytica and a host of others to various to list in a brief post or lack of needed sustenance's like vitamin K, B or Magnesium, etc... can ultimately effect the brain through the gut brain axis that transpires and it becomes more prevalent in small children whose parents and even some of their parents parents have weaken systems. Healthier people breed smarter people and healthier children are generally more stable and can better cope with all the issues that come with life. The creating the zombies approach isn't going to work out well. Until people who are in positions and aware can start approaching it looking at the whole instead of piecing and parting out one or two things to point out it is going to be messy.

I mean look at this type shit that the ignorant and unaware are being told online when it comes to their infants when they ask if fluoride is okay for infants. First search "is fluoride safe for infants" on Google this is what comes up. IG Farben and the seemingly mindless masses is the first thought that comes to mind for me when I see shit like this.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 8, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 8, 2017)

The Derp said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > A delusion complete.  It's just playing dress up, taken to the max.  It's still a lie, and a game I won't play, anymore than I would accept someone insisting they're Napoleon, or Jesus.
> ...



It's a lie.


----------



## Hossfly (Nov 8, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



Oh, it'll be dealt with all right. Don't hold your breath though. It takes time to drain the swamp and clean up the freak show.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 8, 2017)

In before he commits suicide before his term is up.

Seriously though, who thought this was a good idea? 

Electing someone with mental problems to represent you in government?

They're going to deserve everything they get, and I guarantee it will be bad.


----------



## DrLove (Nov 8, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> It's a lie.



Nice that you've appointed yourself judge, jury and executioner. 

Suggest getting over it and not troubling your limited mind with trivialities not affecting you in the slightest.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 8, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> and the bar has been set to all time lows. May God forgive those who voted for it
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> ...


I've joked about this for years.
Next Democrats are looking for a one-legged, Hispanic, Pedophile.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 8, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> In before he commits suicide before his term is up.
> 
> Seriously though, who thought this was a good idea?



Given around 40% of trannies try to off themselves at some point you might be correct. But noooooo it's not a mental condition.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 8, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> In before he commits suicide before his term is up.
> 
> Seriously though, who thought this was a good idea?


The people of the district.  They saw past the dress, and aren't stuck in hate like you are.

They booted a man who openly bragged he was Virginia's "chief homophobe" out on his ass.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 8, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > and the bar has been set to all time lows. May God forgive those who voted for it
> ...



And YET -- nobody here cares what the person's beliefs, background, qualifications are..  OTHER THAN -- she looks worse than Bruce Jenner.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 8, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> My Grandfather was a cool guy
> 
> I doubt he would have cared




If he cared and that the OP cares would not change the fact that its no one's business. 

This reminds me of the 60s when the cement people had fits over the length of hair. 

IMO, its idiotic for women to wear skirts and spike heels. Idiotic for men to wear neck ties. But, they should wear what they want. 

The rest of the OP is just the old man screeching at the kids to get off his lawn. Mostly lies but yes, I shudder every time the orange moron opens his mouth to say something stupid or to trash the US.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 8, 2017)

flacaltenn said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



Mark my words, this guy is going to make many wrong decisions for his constituency.


----------



## Meathead (Nov 8, 2017)

g5000 said:


> They booted a man who openly bragged he was Virginia's "chief homophobe" out on his ass.


I thought being a tranny was not the same as being a homosexual.

These snowflake-PC rules are soooo confusing!


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 8, 2017)

BrokeLoser said:


> What would your grandfather think if he knew that one day there would be men in dresses that people would consider awesome, men in dresses would become elected officials, illegals would be protected by politicians, the U.S. flag and patriotism would be considered offensive to "citizens", "citizens" would be offended by our President proclaiming "American's First" and "Make America Great"
> Unbelievable!
> Who would have ever thought we'd get to this point in this nation? WTF went wrong?



My grandfather lives in Singapore.  I don't think he cares.


----------



## bendog (Nov 8, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > MrClean and DFury got it correct , just for fun google up how taxpayer paid public school teacher are sexually messing with your kids , if that matters to you .
> ...


Sweet Jesus.  LOL


----------



## g5000 (Nov 8, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Okay, you be sure and let us know when that happens.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 8, 2017)

g5000 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Will do!  It will be my pleasure!


----------



## Lysistrata (Nov 8, 2017)

I'm not in Marshall's district, but he has been a big-mouthed boob for a long, long time. There were only two people in this race. The sky isn't falling. When you don't like one candidate, you vote for the other one. I understand that Roem is a policy wonk and Marshall just ran his mouth on social issues that don't have anything to do with governing the state.


----------



## The Derp (Nov 8, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> It's a lie.



What do you care if they identify as a different gender?


----------



## g5000 (Nov 8, 2017)

The Derp said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > It's a lie.
> ...


It's...icky!


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 8, 2017)

*OK --- We've deleted all the posts we're gonna delete without Warnings. If you got a post deletion -- the next one will be warned.  *


----------



## TheDude (Nov 8, 2017)

You know society is fucked when "we" celebrate electing a man who pretends he's a woman.


----------



## Meathead (Nov 8, 2017)

The Derp said:


> What do you care if they identify as a different gender?


I still don't get what that means nor  much care. Itchanges nothing.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 8, 2017)

bendog said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...


It was lipstick...


----------



## sartre play (Nov 8, 2017)

If your rejecting her based only on the gender deal how dose it compare to these people.

Sid Bowdidge  assistant to the secretary of Energy.   experience  managed a car care branch.

Victoria Barton  Department of housing & urban development 
 Experience  bar tender

Christopher Hagen assistant at dept of Agriculture
 experience  hotel cabana attendant

and of course we all no about CLOVIS, nominated for Chief Scientist, who is not a scientist.


----------



## The Derp (Nov 8, 2017)

Meathead said:


> I still don't get what that means nor  much care. Itchanges nothing.



Well, if you don't "get it", then that's on you.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 8, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > and the bar has been set to all time lows. May God forgive those who voted for it
> ...


Her?
Our scientific superiors think you can change your sex on a whim.


----------



## The Derp (Nov 8, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Our scientific superiors think you can change your sex on a whim.



Why do you care so much?  How are you affected by it?


----------



## Timmy (Nov 8, 2017)

BrokeLoser said:


> What would your grandfather think if he knew that one day there would be men in dresses that people would consider awesome, men in dresses would become elected officials, illegals would be protected by politicians, the U.S. flag and patriotism would be considered offensive to "citizens", "citizens" would be offended by our President proclaiming "American's First" and "Make America Great"
> Unbelievable!
> Who would have ever thought we'd get to this point in this nation? WTF went wrong?



Your avatar honors a confederate traitor .  How many dead US soldiers would roll over in their graves over that?


----------



## TheDude (Nov 8, 2017)

This happens in San Francisco all the time.  Liberals enjoy decay and corrosion, hence gender-confused people "leading" us into I don't know, Hell?


----------



## Meathead (Nov 8, 2017)

The Derp said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > I still don't get what that means nor  much care. Itchanges nothing.
> ...


Fair enough. If you've got a dick, you're a man. If you are dick, you can identify however you wish (nothing personal mind you). It still changes nothing.


----------



## DrLove (Nov 8, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Given around 40% of trannies try to off themselves at some point you might be correct. But noooooo it's not a mental condition.



Did you get that 40% figure from LifeSiteNews or simply yank it from your butt? Or perhaps since Chelsea Manning attempted such, you used her as your broad brush.

Yes, transgender suicide rates are slightly higher - there are reasons for that. Please educate yourself.

The Truth About Transgender Suicide | HuffPost


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 8, 2017)

The Derp said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Our scientific superiors think you can change your sex on a whim.
> ...


Mentally ill should not hold such jobs.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 8, 2017)

BrokeLoser 's post deleted
============


This post of yours goes a long way towards explaining why you idolize a president who bragged about lying, stealing, cheating and serial sexual assault.

Edited because I see that post of yours is gone, I won't quote it. 

Surffice it to say, you have a really nasty mouth on you.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 8, 2017)

TheDude said:


> This happens in San Francisco all the time.  Liberals enjoy decay and corrosion, hence gender-confused people "leading" us into I don't know, Hell?



It's a mental condition, not someone you want in a position like that


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 8, 2017)

g5000 said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > What would your grandfather think if he knew that one day there would be men in dresses that people would consider awesome, men in dresses would become elected officials, illegals would be protected by politicians, the U.S. flag and patriotism would be considered offensive to "citizens", "citizens" would be offended by our President proclaiming "American's First" and "Make America Great"
> ...





Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > What would your grandfather think if he knew that one day there would be men in dresses that people would consider awesome, men in dresses would become elected officials, illegals would be protected by politicians, the U.S. flag and patriotism would be considered offensive to "citizens", "citizens" would be offended by our President proclaiming "American's First" and "Make America Great"
> ...



Umm, excuse me sir...I would like to tell on this guy g5000...his post offended me and now I require a safe space. Can you please edit his post before I'm compelled to reach for my straight jacket?
Thank you in advance...much appreciated. 

p.s.- your grandfather is a lucky man...I love Singapore, it's a beautiful place.


----------



## bendog (Nov 8, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


the damn fluoride's gonna turn us all gay ... not that threre's anyghing wrong with being gay.  I'd stop brushing my teeth, but I've grown fond of them.


----------



## regent (Nov 8, 2017)

And no amendment to the Constitution was needed. Does that mean women voting was a bigger peril to the United States?


----------



## The Derp (Nov 8, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Mentally ill should not hold such jobs.



It's not a mental illness, and you voted for a guy with mental problems for President.  

So again, why do you care?


----------



## The Derp (Nov 8, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> It's a mental condition, not someone you want in a position like that



The voters disagree by a wide margin.  Secondly, you all voted a guy with mental problems as President, so what gives?


----------



## bendog (Nov 8, 2017)

BrokeLoser said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...


Congratulations on achieving 8 pages on an OP that isn't worth toilet paper.


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 8, 2017)

Grampa Murked U said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > and the bar has been set to all time lows. May God forgive those who voted for it
> ...


That's really funny.  It's your boy Trump who is mentally ill.

"Last month The Independent quoted a group of 27 psychiatric or psychological professionals who said Donald Trump is “dangerously mentally ill”."

Psychologists Call for Trump’s Removal


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 8, 2017)

bendog said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...


I went to well water, nothing more manly than sulfur methane and H20..


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 8, 2017)

DrLove said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Given around 40% of trannies try to off themselves at some point you might be correct. But noooooo it's not a mental condition.
> ...



My source. 

American Foundation for Suicide Prevention and the Williams Institute


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 8, 2017)

The Derp said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Mentally ill should not hold such jobs.
> ...


Guys with dicks thinking their chicks is a mental illness. 

And you going along with it is also a mental illness.


----------



## TheDude (Nov 8, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> > This happens in San Francisco all the time.  Liberals enjoy decay and corrosion, hence gender-confused people "leading" us into I don't know, Hell?
> ...



That's the point.  At the end of the day liberals desire chaos and destruction.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 8, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


Doctors who never saw the patient making a diagnoses. 
They should lose their license.


----------



## The Derp (Nov 8, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Guys with dicks thinking their chicks is a mental illness.



No, it's not.  Pretending there's an imaginary cloud fairy that listens to you when you talk to yourself is a mental illness.  




Weatherman2020 said:


> And you going along with it is also a mental illness.



See above.


----------



## g5000 (Nov 8, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...


Trump isn't mentally ill.  At least no more than any recent Presidents.

He's just stupid, and has no qualms about hoaxing the rubes.


----------



## Crixus (Nov 8, 2017)

Geaux4it said:


> and the bar has been set to all time lows. May God forgive those who voted for it
> 
> -Geaux
> 
> ...




Wasn’t an LGBT that won first off. Second, freaks have a voice to. The world will still turn, the moon will go through it’s phases, the tides will come, they will go.i. The end this is just a dude who will vote on shit HIS. Voters sent him to vote on.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 8, 2017)

Timmy said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > What would your grandfather think if he knew that one day there would be men in dresses that people would consider awesome, men in dresses would become elected officials, illegals would be protected by politicians, the U.S. flag and patriotism would be considered offensive to "citizens", "citizens" would be offended by our President proclaiming "American's First" and "Make America Great"
> ...



"*Your avatar honors a confederate traitor."*
Yeah and you're "honoring" The Cat In The Hat with your avatar...cool...I'm sure you're not a nerd at all.
General Lee was an American hero, a total and complete badass. He had the courage to assemble and lead an Army that would wage war against the government to preserve the constitutional rights of the states and American citizens. THE END.
What else do you want to learn about Timmy Boy?


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 8, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Grampa Murked U said:
> ...


Again, pretty funny.  You're making a diagnosis and you aren't even a doctor.

Is Being Transgender a Mental Disorder?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 8, 2017)

The Derp said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys with dicks thinking their chicks is a mental illness.
> ...


Thanks for confirming you’re mental illness. 

But thanks for calling Obama mentally ill.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Nov 8, 2017)

Esmeralda said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Woman thinking she’s a cat is no different. Loony.


----------



## Crixus (Nov 8, 2017)

JoeB131 said:


> Geaux4it said:
> 
> 
> > and the bar has been set to all time lows. May God forgive those who voted for it
> ...




It’s kind of his platform dumbass. All you gotta do is google the campaign. Yeah, he ran a good one one based on Trumps model. He is the ultimate outsider. People would mock you less if you were less ignorant and emotional and got back to posting pretty informative shit Joe. 


Yeah, JoeB131 used to not be ruled by his vagina.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Nov 8, 2017)

Siete said:


> a chick with a dick beating a hard core conservative speaks volumes for conservative



He was a social conservative at best.


----------



## RodISHI (Nov 8, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...


It is trash feeding a mind of a nine year old girl to act out and normalizing party hearty both at the same time.

From her youtube  "Check out my new song "Do The Miranda!", do u lick it???"


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 8, 2017)

bendog said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > g5000 said:
> ...



AWESOME...thanks for noticing...I'm really eyeballing that 11-14 page range though.
Are the 8 pages of participation an indicator to you that you're a minority thinker?
You're probably use to that...right?


----------



## Esmeralda (Nov 8, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Where's your medical degree in psychiatry?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 8, 2017)

DrLove said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > It's a lie.
> ...



Too funny.  The lie could not be more obvious.

What affects the society in which I live affects me.


----------



## The Derp (Nov 8, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> What affects the society in which I live affects me.



How does a trans person "affect society" in any way that impacts you, personally?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 8, 2017)

The Derp said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > It's a lie.
> ...



Why do you care whether or not I accept their claim?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 8, 2017)

The Derp said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > What affects the society in which I live affects me.
> ...



It makes lunacy acceptable.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Nov 8, 2017)

The2ndAmendment said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...




I'll repeat this again to the obvious sock puppet account of the OP (NotfooledbyW ) (easily determined by your style and sentence structure, vocabulary, and ideology), do you believe that it would be wise for an openly gay man to go to the Middle East?


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Nov 8, 2017)

deanrd said:


> https://theintercept.com/2017/11/07...sgender-state-or-federal-lawmaker-in-america/
> 
> Roem is a transgender former journalist who focused her race on the terrible traffic in the district, while Marshall is a longtime extreme culture warrior who sponsored the states bathroom bill, banning transgender people from using the bathroom that applies to their gender identity.
> 
> ...




And in your hateful diatribe, you have continued to segregate.  Amazing.


----------



## Penelope (Nov 8, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite part about right winger's hysterical fear of transgendered people is the constant references to "science".
> ...



No you are right, they normally have female characteristics to begins with.


----------



## Penelope (Nov 8, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> It's because Transgender is a form of mental illness that may manifest in more than one way.



Really its the high testosterone men who commit mass shootings. Now that is dangerous. I doubt a transgender is dangerous.


----------



## The Derp (Nov 8, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> It makes lunacy acceptable.



But it's your opinion that transgenderism is lunacy.  So who the fuck are you to establish your opinion as the standard?  You're a nobody.


----------



## The Derp (Nov 8, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Why do you care whether or not I accept their claim?



Because you're the one spamming the boards with your bullshit.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 8, 2017)

OR
Are "those" new wackos stealing the limelight?
I wonder what other countries think of us now....haha


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 8, 2017)

When asked for comment about Bob Marshall, Danica Roem responded “I don't attack my constituents. Bob is my constituent now.”

That's the classiest burn I've heard in a long time.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Nov 8, 2017)

The Derp said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > It makes lunacy acceptable.
> ...


Transgenderism or gender dysphoria is a mental disorder.  No getting around that. 

Johns Hopkins Psychiatrist: Transgender is ‘Mental Disorder;' Sex Change ‘Biologically Impossible’


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 8, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...





McHugh, right?

He's the right's favorite psychiatrist, when it comes to transgender.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 8, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


One opinion.   Where are some more from the Psychiatric field?


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 8, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The Derp said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...



The DNA never lies


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 8, 2017)

bodecea said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > The Derp said:
> ...



To social-con right wingers, Paul McHugh is the only psychiatrist in the world.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 8, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > The Derp said:
> ...



DNA lies all the time.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 8, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



Take HIS DNA and I guarantee it will say HE is male. Bank it. Take it to the bank.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 8, 2017)

BrokeLoser said:


> OR
> Are "those" new wackos stealing the limelight?
> I wonder what other countries think of us now....haha



With Trump in the White House and If those "other countries" are enemies, I hope they're losing a lot of sleep.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 8, 2017)

Is this the 4th thread you felt the need to start today about the trans woman who won in VA?


----------



## jillian (Nov 8, 2017)

Tank said:


> How long until Democrats vote in a child molester just to piss off Republicans?



you're the one who voted in the sexual predator, nutter butter.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 8, 2017)

Hate lost last night. Transgenderism is here to stay and you will probably continue to bark at the moon but we're not going anywhere.

Freedom!


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 8, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Is this the 4th thread you felt the need to start today about the trans woman who won in VA?



Haha...so you're the one scared shitless of my Chix With Dix phrase....I love it...self exposure!
It's not going away...embrace it.


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Nov 8, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Is this the 4th thread you felt the need to start today about the trans woman who won in VA?





Did it cut its dick off so it can pee in the women's bathroom or is it going to use the men's (lol) bathroom?


----------



## bodecea (Nov 8, 2017)

PredFan said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


That's the story and he's sticking to it?


----------



## jillian (Nov 8, 2017)

DarkFury said:


> *We let liberals teach okay? That's where it started! Had we not allowed their crap in schools it never would have become public policy!*



you don't "LET" smarter people than you do anything, shill.


----------



## The Derp (Nov 8, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Transgenderism or gender dysphoria is a mental disorder.  No getting around that.



And narcissism is a mental disorder too.  It's not a mental _*illness*_.  You use those two terms interchangeably when they're not.


----------



## jillian (Nov 8, 2017)

RodISHI said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...



trash feeding the mind of a nine year old?

you mean like teaching them insane conspiracy theories?


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 8, 2017)

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Is this the 4th thread you felt the need to start today about the trans woman who won in VA?
> ...



Good question....it looks freaky as all hell. Did it escape from a circus?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 8, 2017)

BrokeLoser said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Is this the 4th thread you felt the need to start today about the trans woman who won in VA?
> ...





You seem particularly obsessed. Have you spoken to a shrink about this?


----------



## JGalt (Nov 8, 2017)

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Is this the 4th thread you felt the need to start today about the trans woman who won in VA?
> ...




It's a helluva thing when the only way someone can win an election, is to have a sexual dysfunction and run on the basis of that.


----------



## Crixus (Nov 8, 2017)

deanrd said:


> https://theintercept.com/2017/11/07...sgender-state-or-federal-lawmaker-in-america/
> 
> Roem is a transgender former journalist who focused her race on the terrible traffic in the district, while Marshall is a longtime extreme culture warrior who sponsored the states bathroom bill, banning transgender people from using the bathroom that applies to their gender identity.
> 
> ...




Too stupid.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 8, 2017)

Freedom! That is what this is.

The religious fascist like their middle east brothers all hate the idea.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 8, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Not yet...why are you so terrified of the phrase?
Are you an it also?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 8, 2017)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> It’s remarkable to consider that as a transgender American is about to hold elected office most on the right would seek to disadvantage and discriminate against those transgender through force of law.




It just makes my point that the right bitches about small government but what they really mean is fuck the poor but otherwise I'll control every movement you make.

Sick bastards.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 8, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> TheDude said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it important for you to normalize the abnormal?
> ...





Exactly, most Transgenders look pretty damn female and most males wouldn't want them in their bathroom. The womens bathroom is where they belong.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 8, 2017)

BrokeLoser said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > BrokeLoser said:
> ...





You're projecting again. I couldn't care less what phrases you use to search for porn.


----------



## RodISHI (Nov 8, 2017)

jillian said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Did go full atheist Jillian? I am lazy so I'm going to just copy and paste for you and well anyone else who may be interested that isn't a like minded perverted loon such as you and your evil promotion crew seems to be.

_In order to break down a society or nation you first break down its most honorable institutions and belief systems. How many have heard of the New Century Version revisionist Bible? I hadn't until yesterday when someone who worships government brought it to my attention that I was "breaking god's law" (under this person who claimed to be a devote atheist precepts anyhow) because I wasn't following the law of the government. I am not exactly sure where this person resides but it seemed to think that anyone could legally be forced to work for it even if it meant giving of my religious faith and beliefs in avoiding joining in with what I believed was an immoral abominable act. That person then quoted Romans 13 of the NCV bible as the authority for its claim of me not following God's law or the chosen authority of its god. So I investigated the matter further to see what in the world this idiot was trying to pull off. That is when I found the unapproved revisionist bible it was quoting. Yep, there it was in black and white, the revisionist version of the bible for communist which basically states the authority of god is the government and if I didn't adhere to whatever the government told me I would receive punishment. 

 Just in case anyone is interested here is what the NCV says in Romans 13 1 All of you must yield to the government rulers. No one rules unless God has given him the power to rule, and no one rules now without that power from God. 2 So those who are against the government are really against what God has commanded. And they will bring punishment on themselves. 3 Those who do right do not have to fear the rulers; only those who do wrong fear them. Do you want to be unafraid of the rulers? Then do what is right, and they will praise you. 4 The ruler is God’s servant to help you. But if you do wrong, then be afraid. He has the power to punish; he is God’s servant to punish those who do wrong. 5 So you must yield....

 I must admit that even evil serves the lord's purpose but that does not mean we are supposed to follow it or heed its voice. We are to flee from evil not join in with it. It is really very simple advice I was given years ago as a child by the leader of the Hell's Angels that he asked me to give to the community church members and believers in Jesus Christ. "Tell them to stay out of our camp. As long as they do not come into our camp they will not be subject to what goes on in our camp. If they come into our camp they will be subjected to whatever goes on there." 

 For more information on this propagandist revision of the International Children's Bible if you are interested you can search the link and the links within the wiki to find out who publishes this revisionist version that reeks of totalitarian government fascism.

New Century Version - Wikipedia
The New Century Version of the Bible is a revision of the International Children's Bible. The ICB was aimed at young readers and those with low reading skills/limited vocabulary in English. It is written at a 3rd grade level (from the introduction) and is both conservative and evangelical in tone. T...
en.wikipedia.org_


----------



## BrokeLoser (Nov 8, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> BrokeLoser said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Haha...right.
I noticed you're working your ass off trying to steer the rhetoric as it relates to the freak show in VA. At least your bias as a moderator here isn't obvious or anything...you're a joke.


----------



## Geaux4it (Nov 8, 2017)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > Geaux4it said:
> ...



Define 'deal with that'

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it (Nov 8, 2017)

This 'thing' obviously has issues with reality. For sure cant tell the difference between black and white, right and wrong

Like I said in my OP, America has reached an all time low in her society

It's filthey

-Geaux


----------



## bodecea (Nov 8, 2017)

pismoe said:


> MrClean and DFury got it correct , just for fun google up how taxpayer paid public school teacher are sexually messing with your kids , if that matters to you .


Because the school teacher's get caught and disavowed by school districts instead of protected and moved like the Catholic Hierarchy does.


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 8, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > In before he commits suicide before his term is up.
> ...


I repeat, bigots, like you, cause them to consider suicide.


----------



## ScorpioRising007 (Nov 8, 2017)

deanrd said:


> https://theintercept.com/2017/11/07...sgender-state-or-federal-lawmaker-in-america/
> 
> Roem is a transgender former journalist who focused her race on the terrible traffic in the district, while Marshall is a longtime extreme culture warrior who sponsored the states bathroom bill, banning transgender people from using the bathroom that applies to their gender identity.
> 
> ...



To be honest I am glad a transgender got elected, good for her. It is landmark in this nation's history.


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2017)

maybe but neither should be tolerated .    Hey my kids are grown .   As i said many times on this board , its the millenials and hip hoppers that will be fecked with all the societal changes that happen Bodecea .


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Nov 8, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



That's a crutch you leftist assholes use. They're mental. Mental illness and suicide go hand in hand


----------



## Geaux4it (Nov 8, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Lol... Notice how they alway say its someone elese fault for their actions

They kill themselves because they can't live with what they did to their parents.... for one

-Geaux


----------



## Geaux4it (Nov 8, 2017)

Speaking of parents. Take a party or gathering for example, do they feel the need to brief those attending that their offspring is 'different', or a freak? Or do they not say anything since its absolutely normal then wait for all in attendance to whisper WTF?

-Geaux


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> SassyIrishLass said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


--------------------------------------------------------------------   lots of sick people , sick criminals commit suicide , its normal PJ .


----------



## Geaux4it (Nov 8, 2017)

pismoe said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Agreed. Suicide actually takes courage

-Geaux


----------



## pismoe (Nov 8, 2017)

and many the of sick people that don't commit suicide go on to be teachers or politicians spreading their evil ways throughout society  PJ .  ,


----------



## Geaux4it (Nov 8, 2017)

pismoe said:


> and many the of sick people that don't commit suicide go on to be teachers or politicians spreading their evil ways throughout society  PJ .  ,



I think Her Thighness Clinton tried after her hubby went off the reservation. 

-Geaux


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 8, 2017)

JokerX27505 said:


> Assuming that people who disagree with you do it only out of spite and hate is stupid could you even argue the other side if you tried?
> The irony is this post done out of spite and yet you call the other side the haters.


dean is and has been one of the biggest haters in this forum.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 8, 2017)

deanrd said:


> JokerX27505 said:
> 
> 
> > Assuming that people who disagree with you do it only out of spite and hate is stupid could you even argue the other side if you tried?
> ...


then you should feel spite for yourself......


----------



## Harry Dresden (Nov 8, 2017)

deanrd said:


> Republicans are brainwashed into believing only their warped views are "normal".


you calling someone brainwashed?.....look at your biased one sided views....you put anyone who has the gall and audacity to disagree with your shit in that big tent you threw up and label them right wingers...i mean what else can they be?...


----------



## deanrd (Nov 8, 2017)

The guy she beat referred to himself as "America's Chief Homophobe".  

Can you call someone who is like most of those in the GOP "chief" as in biggest?  

It's like, which one is bigger?  Tweedle Dee or Tweedle Dum?


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Nov 8, 2017)

The2ndAmendment, post: 18544197 





The2ndAmendment said:


> I'll repeat this again to the obvious sock puppet account of the OP (NotfooledbyW ) (easily determined by your style and sentence structure, vocabulary, and ideology), do you believe that it would be wise for an openly gay man to go to the Middle East?



We were discussing Muslims coming to the US. You lied. Deal with that.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Nov 8, 2017)

NotfooledbyW said:


> The2ndAmendment, post: 18544197
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You said Muslims are great for LGBT rights, you lied.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 8, 2017)

Second transgender candidate wins spot on Minneapolis City Council
Politics Nov 8, 2017 7:56 PM EST



> A second transgender candidate has won a spot on the Minneapolis City Council.
> 
> Phillipe Cunningham narrowly won a northwestern Minneapolis ward by defeating longtime incumbent and council president Barb Johnson. His victory wasn’t announced until Wednesday afternoon, due to the instant-runoff voting system Minneapolis uses.
> Related
> Cunningham is a 29-year-old transgender man. His victory follows one by Andrea Jenkins, a transgender woman who easily won a seat on the City Council Tuesday night.





https://www.pbs.org/...is-city-council



We're winning! All you haters can only bark! I'd like to see a congressman/women that is trans run for the house or senate in 2018.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 8, 2017)

*Palm Springs City Council now entirely LGBT*


> the Palm Springs, Calif., City Council is entirely LGBT or queer after two new members were elected to the council Tuesday.
> 
> *Lisa Middleton made history Tuesday as the first openly transgender candidate elected to a nonjudicial office in California. *
> 
> ...



Palm Springs City Council now entirely queer


----------



## PredFan (Nov 8, 2017)

jillian said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



No, that only exists in your empty head.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Nov 9, 2017)

The2ndAmendment, post: 18547205 





The2ndAmendment said:


> You said Muslims are great for LGBT rights, you lied.



Now you lie about things written down here. 


NotfooledbyW, post: 18541221 





NotfooledbyW said:


> They are better for LBGT rights than the average redneck rightwing white evangelical conservative.



You are deplorable.

It will be great when bold faced lying is considered deplorable by RWNJs and those who seek their votes.


----------



## DrLove (Nov 9, 2017)

SassyIrishLass said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > SassyIrishLass said:
> ...



Correct me if i'm mistaken, but i didn't see links to either of those reputable organizations. While my link was something HuffPo reprinted, it was full of links to research, studies and white papers. 

Your avatar would seem to indicate that your objections are primarily based on Christianity. Jesus said nothing on the subject and one must to to the Old Testament to find anything. 

Just my 2 cents - thanks


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Nov 9, 2017)

NotfooledbyW said:


> The2ndAmendment, post: 18547205
> 
> 
> 
> ...




???

I have you're fucking post at #77, here's the perma link
Author of Transgender hate bathroom bill LOSES to, get this, a Trans ha ha tee hee giggle (burp)



> They are better for LBGT rights than the average redneck rightwing white evangelical conservative.



Last I checked there's no "average redneck rightwing white evangelical conservatives" beheading, stoning, burning, executing or torturing gays in America.


----------



## deanrd (Nov 9, 2017)

Funny, she actually ran on "Transportation".


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 9, 2017)

The2ndAmendment said:


> NotfooledbyW said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment, post: 18547205
> ...


Looks like many of them wouldn't object.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Nov 9, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > NotfooledbyW said:
> ...



Nope. Wouldn't do it, but I wouldn't stop it either...lol.


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 9, 2017)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...


So, don't condemn those who do.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Nov 10, 2017)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Last I checked there's no "average redneck rightwing white evangelical conservatives" beheading, stoning, burning, executing or torturing gays in America.



So you lied about what I write, now want to change the subject.

There are no Muslims (except one Gay Muslim shooter)  in the US beheading, stoning, burning, executing or torturing gays. What was your point supposed to be.

The average redneck rightwing white evangelical conservatives oppose the LBGT Ccommunity. Some of them commit violence, most are the intolerant, like you.

"Excluding Pulse victims, 28 Americans who identify as lesbian, gay, bisexual or transgender were killed in 2016, which was up 17 percent from 24 killed the previous year, according to the annual report. The number of killings last year was the highest since 2012, when 25 LGBT people were killed."

https://www.usnews.com/news/us/arti...-people-in-us-rose-to-a-record-in-2016-report.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Nov 10, 2017)

The2ndAmendment, post: 18555423, 





The2ndAmendment said:


> Nope. Wouldn't do it, but I wouldn't stop it either...lol.



Like I said. Typical Redneck Muslim and Gay hater.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Nov 10, 2017)

NotfooledbyW said:


> The2ndAmendment, post: 18555423,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's why I welcome the Muslim invasion. We'll get rid of them after they take care of business.


----------



## mudwhistle (Nov 10, 2017)

deanrd said:


> https://theintercept.com/2017/11/07...sgender-state-or-federal-lawmaker-in-america/
> 
> Roem is a transgender former journalist who focused her race on the terrible traffic in the district, while Marshall is a longtime extreme culture warrior who sponsored the states bathroom bill, banning transgender people from using the bathroom that applies to their gender identity.
> 
> ...


I suspect you have forgotten the purpose of the term "Public Servant".
You shouldn't elect people out of protest.
Usually the most rational choice is somebody who's gonna do a good job, not take it in the ass.


----------



## NotfooledbyW (Nov 10, 2017)

The2ndAmendment, post: 18560173 





The2ndAmendment said:


> That's why I welcome the Muslim invasion. We'll get rid of them after they take care of business.



How do you intend to get rid of them? Are you a Nazi?


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Nov 11, 2017)

NotfooledbyW said:


> The2ndAmendment, post: 18560173
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm relying on your gun laws to voluntarily disarm them.


----------

